# Como pudo surgir de la Nada el BigBang +Penrose



## Lovecraf (19 Ene 2022)

_«La última estrella se irá enfriando poco a poco y al final se desvanecerá. Con su muerte el universo volverá a ser un lugar vacío carente de luz, vida o significado»._

Así fue la advertencia del físico Brian Cox en un episodio emitido recientemente de la serie Universe, de la BBC. La muerte de la última estrella será solo el principio de una era infinitamente prolongada y oscura.


Toda la materia terminará siendo devorada por monstruosos agujeros negros, que posteriormente se evaporarán hasta quedar reducidos a tenues destellos de luz. El espacio se expandiría infinitamente hacia afuera hasta que incluso esos tenues destellos luminosos quedarán demasiado diseminados como para interactuar de alguna forma. No habrá ningún tipo de actividad.

¿O quizá sí? Aunque resulte bastante extraño, algunos cosmólogos creen que hubo un universo oscuro y vacío, muy similar al que habrá en un futuro lejano, que podría haber estado en el origen de nuestro propio big bang.

*La materia primera*
Pero antes de llegar a eso veamos cómo ese “material” (es decir, esa materia física) surgió por primera vez. Si lo que pretendemos es explicar el origen de la materia estable compuesta por átomos o moléculas, realmente no había nada de eso durante el big bang (ni tampoco durante los cientos de miles de años que le siguieron). Lo cierto es que poseemos un conocimiento bastante detallado sobre cómo los primeros átomos se formaron a partir de partículas más simples una vez que las condiciones se enfriaron lo suficiente para que la materia compleja pudiera ser estable, y también sobre cómo estos átomos se fundieron más tarde con elementos más pesados dentro de las estrellas. Pero ese conocimiento no contesta a la pregunta de cómo algo pudo surgir de la nada.

Remontémonos entonces un poco más atrás. Las primeras partículas de materia de existencia prolongada de cualquier tipo fueron los protones y los neutrones, que al unirse forman el núcleo del átomo. Estos empezaron a existir aproximadamente una diezmilésima de segundo después de que se produjera el big bang. Antes de ello, en realidad, no había ningún tipo de material en ninguno de los sentidos habituales del término. Pero la física nos permite remontarnos aún más atrás en el tiempo, hasta los procesos físicos que precedieron la existencia de la materia estable.


Esto nos lleva a la denominada “gran época unificada”, lo que nos lleva a su vez a entrar de lleno en el ámbito de la física especulativa, ya que en nuestros experimentos no podemos generar la energía suficiente como para reproducir el tipo de procesos que en ese momento estaban teniendo lugar. Pero una hipótesis plausible es que en ese momento el mundo físico estaba compuesto por una mezcolanza de partículas elementales de existencia limitada entre los que se encontraban los quarks, es decir, las unidades fundamentales que conforman los protones y los neutrones. Había tanto materia como antimateria, y en cantidades prácticamente equivalentes. Cada tipo de partícula de materia, como por ejemplo un quark, tenía una contraparte de antimateria, una “imagen espejo” que era prácticamente idéntica a ella, y que solo difería en un aspecto. Sin embargo, la materia y la antimateria se aniquilan mutuamente en una explosión de energía cuando se encuentran, lo que significa que estas partículas se creaban y se destruían de forma constante.

¿Pero cómo empezaron a existir estas partículas? La teoría cuántica de campos nos dice que incluso en un vacío que supuestamente pudiera corresponderse con unos valores espacio-temporales nulos está plagado de actividad física, y que dicha actividad se manifiesta bajo la forma de fluctuaciones energéticas. Estas fluctuaciones pueden hacer que aparezcan partículas, que sin embargo desaparecen poco después. Todo esto podría sonar más a excentricidad matemática que a física real, pero dichas partículas han sido detectadas en innumerables experimentos.


El estado de vacío espacio-temporal se ve alterado por partículas que se crean y se destruyen de forma constante, y que aparentemente “surgen de la nada”. Pero quizá lo que de verdad nos diga todo esto es que el vacío cuántico, a pesar de su nombre, es algo en lugar de nada. El filósofo David Albert es el autor de una célebre crítica a los enfoques sobre el big bang que, apoyándose en esta teoría, prometen explicar cómo algo pudo surgir de la nada.

Imaginemos que nos preguntamos de dónde surgió el espacio-tiempo. En ese caso podríamos seguir remontándonos aún más atrás, a la realmente arcaica “Época de Planck”, un periodo tan temprano de la historia del universo que desafía nuestras mejores teorías físicas. Esta época abarcó solo una diez millonésima de una billonésima de una billonésima de una billonésima de segundo después del big bang. En este punto tanto el tiempo como se espacio se convirtieron ellos mismos en sujetos de las fluctuaciones cuánticas. Los físicos normalmente trabajan al margen de la mecánica cuántica, que rige el micromundo de las partículas, y también de la relatividad general, que se aplica a las grandes escalas cósmicas. Pero para entender realmente la Época de Planck necesitaríamos una teoría unificada de la gravedad cuántica que fusionara ambas.


Todavía no tenemos una teoría de la gravedad cuántica perfecta, pero hay propuestas como la de la teoría de cuerdas o la de la gravedad cuántica de bucles. En estas propuestas el tiempo y el espacio ordinarios generalmente se conciben como elementos emergentes, como las olas en la superficie de un océano profundo. Y es que lo que experimentamos como espacio y tiempo es el producto de procesos cuánticos que operan a niveles más profundos, microscópicos; procesos que no tienen demasiado sentido para nosotros, que somos criaturas asentadas en el mundo macroscópico.

En la Época de Planck nuestro conocimiento ordinario sobre el espacio y el tiempo salta por los aires, de manera que tampoco podemos seguir aplicando la lógica ordinaria de las relaciones causa-efecto. A pesar de ello, todas las teorías posibles del campo de la gravedad cuántica sostienen que había algún tipo de sustancia física durante la Época de Planck; algún tipo de precursor cuántico del espacio y el tiempo ordinarios. Pero, ¿de dónde procedía eso?


Incluso si tenemos en cuenta que en la Época de Planck la causalidad no funcionaba de ninguno de los modos habituales, aún así habría sido posible explicar uno de los componentes del universo en términos de su correspondencia con otro. Por desgracia, en la actualidad incluso nuestros mejores físicos fracasan rotundamente a la hora de proporcionarnos respuestas a este respecto; hasta que no hagamos mayores progresos hacia una “teoría del todo” seremos incapaces de ofrecer una respuesta definitiva. Lo más que podemos decir con certeza en este momento es que, hasta ahora, la física no ha detectado ejemplos confirmados de que algo pueda surgir de la nada.

*Ciclos que surgen casi de la nada*
Para poder contestar realmente a la pregunta de cómo algo puede surgir de la nada necesitaríamos poder explicar el estado cuántico del conjunto del universo durante el inicio de la Época de Planck. Todos los intentos para llevar a cabo esta tarea siguen siendo altamente especulativos, e incluso hay algunos que apelan a la existencia de fuerzas sobrenaturales como un arquitecto del universo. Pero hay otras teorías que se mantienen dentro del ámbito de la física, como la del multiverso (según la cual éste contiene un número infinito de universos paralelos) o la de los modelos cíclicos del universo (que nacería y volvería a nacer una y otra vez).


Roger Penrose, ganador del Nobel de Física de 2020, ha propuesto un modelo de universo cíclico sugerente, aunque también controvertido, denominado “cosmología cíclica conforme”. Penrose se inspiró en una interesante conexión matemática entre un estado del universo muy cálido, denso y pequeño (que es como estaba en el big bang) y un estado del universo extremadamente frío, vacío y expandido (que es como estará en un futuro lejano). Su radical teoría para explicar esta correspondencia se sustenta en que dichos estados se volvieron matemáticamente idénticos cuando alcanzaron sus respectivos límites. Por paradójico que esto pueda resultar, una ausencia total de materia podría haber provocado el surgimiento de toda la materia que hoy vemos a nuestro alrededor en el universo.

Desde este punto de vista, el big bang habría surgido casi de la nada; es lo que habría quedado después de que toda la materia del universo hubiera sido engullida por agujeros negros que posteriormente se habrían evaporado generando fotones que vagarían por el vacío. De este modo, todo el universo habría surgido de algo que, visto desde otra perspectiva física, sería lo más cerca que podríamos aproximarnos a la nada absoluta. Pero esa nada aún seguiría siendo algo; seguiríamos hablando de un universo físico, aunque estuviera vacío.


¿Pero cómo es posible que el mismo estado del universo sea frío y vacío desde una perspectiva y caliente y denso desde otra? La respuesta se halla en un complejo procedimiento matemático denominado “reescalado conforme”, una transformación geométrica que altera el tamaño de un objeto, pero no así su forma.

Penrose demostró cómo el estado frío y denso, por un lado, y el cálido y denso, por otro, podían relacionarse a través de esos reescalados de tal modo que podían corresponderse a través de las formas de sus respectivos espacio-tiempos, aunque no de sus tamaños. Lo cierto es que resulta difícil entender cómo dos objetos pueden ser idénticos según esta teoría cuando sus tamaños son diferentes, pero Penrose argumenta que el tamaño como concepto deja de tener sentido en unos medios físicos tan extremos.


En la cosmología cíclica conforme, la dirección de las explicaciones va de lo viejo y frío a lo joven y caliente: el estado denso y cálido existe porque también lo hace el frío y vacío. Pero este “porque” no tiene el significado habitual (el de una causa seguida en el tiempo por su efecto). No es solo que el tamaño deje de ser relevante en estos estados extremos; es que también deja de serlo el tiempo. De hecho, el estado frío y denso y el estado cálido y denso se sitúan en líneas temporales diferentes. El estado frío y vacío continuaría de forma indefinida en su propia geometría temporal desde la perspectiva de un observador, pero potenciaría que el estado denso y cálido ocupara una nueva línea temporal.

Para tratar de entender que el estado denso y cálido es producto del frío y vacío puede resultar de ayuda enfocar la cuestión desde algún tipo de perspectiva no causal. Quizá podríamos afirmar que el estado denso y cálido surge de, o está enraizado en, o es descubierto por, el estado frío y vacío. Se trata de ideas típicamente metafísicas que han sido desarrolladas en profundidad por filósofos de la ciencia, especialmente en el ámbito de la gravedad cuántica, donde se rompe la lógica clásica del causa-efecto. Y es que, cuando alcanzamos los límites del conocimiento, resulta difícil deslindar la física de la filosofía.

*¿Evidencia experimental?*
La cosmología cíclica conforme ofrece respuestas detalladas, aunque especulativas, a la cuestión de de dónde surgió nuestro big bang. Pero, aunque las teorías de Penrose fueran validadas por los futuros adelantos de la cosmología, cabría pensar que seguimos sin ser capaces de dar respuesta a una pregunta filosófica más profunda; la pregunta sobre de dónde proviene la propia realidad física. Es decir, la cuestión de cómo funciona todo el sistema de ciclos.

De este modo, terminamos enfrentándonos a la pregunta descarnada de por qué hay algo en lugar de nada (que por otro lado es una de las grandes cuestiones metafísicas).

Pero aquí nos queremos centrar en las explicaciones que se limitan al ámbito de la física. Hay tres grandes opciones sobre la pregunta fundamental de cómo empezaron los ciclos. Podría no haber ningún tipo de explicación física. O podría tratarse de ciclos infinitamente repetidos, cada uno de los cuales conformaría por sí mismo un universo, en los que el estado cuántico inicial de cada universo sería consecuencia de alguna característica del universo anterior. O podría haber un solo ciclo con un solo universo que se repitiera, de tal modo que el inicio del ciclo explicara de algún modo su propio fin. Las dos últimas opciones no precisan de una causalidad concreta, lo que les otorga un atractivo especial. Y es que, de este modo, nada quedaría al margen de una explicación puramente física.

Penrose concibió una secuencia infinita de nuevos ciclos impulsado por una serie de razones en parte ligadas a la interpretación sobre la teoría cuántica que él creía más acertada. En la mecánica cuántica un sistema físico existe en una superposición de varios estados diferentes a la vez y solo “elige” uno de forma aleatoria cuando lo medimos. Para Penrose, cada ciclo implica eventos cuánticos aleatorios que se producen de diferente manera, lo que quiere decir que cada ciclo será diferente tanto del anterior como del siguiente. Esto realmente supone una buena noticia para los físicos experimentales, ya que nos permitiría entrever el viejo universo que dio lugar al nuestro a través de huellas borrosas, o anomalías, en la radiación sobrante generada por el big bang que puede observar el satélite Planck.

Penrose y sus colaboradores creen que podrían haber detectado ya estas trazas en la información suministrada por el satélite Planck sobre la radiación emitida por agujeros negros supermasivos en un universo previo. Sin embargo, la validez de estas observaciones ha sido puesta en duda por otros físicos, por lo que seguimos sin una certeza absoluta.

La sucesión indefinida de nuevos ciclos resulta fundamental en la teoría de Penrose. Pero en la cosmología cíclica conforme se puede pasar con naturalidad de un modelo multiciclo a otro de un solo ciclo. En este último caso la realidad física consistiría en un solo ciclo que abarcaría desde el big bang hasta un estado de vacío máximo en el futuro lejano… Y luego volvería a producirse ese mismo big bang, que daría lugar a un universo idéntico una y otra vez.

Esta última posibilidad es compatible con otra interpretación de la mecánica cuántica, la denominada “interpretación de los universos múltiples”. Esta sostiene que cada vez que medimos un sistema que se encuentra en una superposición, esta medición no selecciona un estado de forma aleatoria. En lugar de ello, el resultado de la medida que observamos es solo una posibilidad (aquella que se desarrolla en nuestro propio universo). Los otros resultados de las medidas se desarrollan en otros universos del multiverso, que en efecto son completamente independientes del nuestro. De ahí que no importe lo pequeña que sea la posibilidad de que algo ocurra, ya que, si esta no es cero, habrá ocurrido en algún otro de los mundos paralelos cuánticos. Existe gente exactamente como usted que ha ganado la lotería, que ha sido arrastrada a las nubes por un tifón terrorífico, que ha sufrido una combustión espontánea, o a la que le han ocurrido las tres cosas a la vez.

Algunas personas creen que esos universos paralelos también podrían ser observables en términos de datos cosmológicos, como huellas provocadas por otro universo que estuviera colisionando con el nuestro.

La teoría cuántica de los universos múltiples le puede aportar un nuevo enfoque a la cosmología cíclica conforme, aunque no uno con el que Penrose esté de acuerdo. Nuestro big bang pudo suponer el segundo nacimiento de un solo multiverso cuántico que contuviera un número infinito de universos diferentes que existieran de forma simultánea. Todo lo posible termina ocurriendo (y luego volvería a ocurrir una, y otra, y otra vez).

*Un antiguo mito*
Para un filósofo de la ciencia, la propuesta de Penrose resulta fascinante. Abre nuevas posibilidades de explicación del big bang debido a que lleva nuestros razonamientos más allá de la lógica habitual causa-efecto. Hablamos, por tanto, de un gran punto de partida para explorar las diferentes formas en que la física puede explicar nuestro mundo y que merece, por tanto, más atención por parte de los filósofos.

Para un amante de los mitos, además, la propuesta de Penrose resulta hermosa. En su posibilidad cuántica preferida, la de los ciclos continuos, yace la promesa de una serie infinita de nuevos mundos que nacerán de las cenizas de sus antecesores. Y en la posibilidad del ciclo único, se trata de una impresionante reelaboración de la antigua concepción del uróboro o mundo serpiente. En la mitología nórdica la serpiente Jörmungandr es hija de Loki, un astuto timador, y de la gigante Angrboda. Jörmungandr devora su propia cola, y el círculo que crea al hacerlo sostiene el equilibrio del mundo. Pero el mito del uróboro ha sido representado por culturas de todo el mundo, incluidas algunas tan arcaicas como la del antiguo Egipto.

El uróboro que supondría un universo cíclico único es majestuoso de por sí. En su tripa contendría tanto nuestro propio universo como el resto de inquietantes y maravillosos universos posibles alternativos que contempla la física cuántica. Y el punto en el que la cabeza se encuentra con la cola supondría un vacío absoluto, pero al mismo tiempo un espacio repleto de energías a temperaturas de cientos de miles de millones de millares de millones de billones de grados Celsius. Hasta Loki, el que cambia de forma, estaría impresionado.



*Alastair Wilson es profesor de Filosofía en la Universidad de Birmingham.

Este artículo fue publicado originalmente en 'The Conversation'.*


----------



## InKilinaTor (19 Ene 2022)

Nuestro universo es 3D, lo que no significa que haya otros universos y el Big Bang fruto de ellos.

Es una posibilidad.


----------



## DCD (19 Ene 2022)

Como decía un amigo: yo no creo en Dios, creo en que la nada se comprime y explota formando algo.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (19 Ene 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Como decía un amigo: yo no creo en Dios, creo en que la nada se comprime y explota formando algo.



Wow qué inteligente. La nada se comprime. Jajajajajajajajajajajajaajajjaja


----------



## Vorsicht (19 Ene 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Como decía un amigo: yo no creo en Dios, creo en que la nada se comprime y explota formando algo.



No me hagas mucho caso, pero creo que no es como insinúa tu hamijo la teoría oficial propuesta. Con esto no quiero ni acreditar el oficialismo, ni desacreditar a tu hamijo.


----------



## silenus (19 Ene 2022)

La cosmología cíclica conforme de Penrose y los puntos de Hawking en el fondo cósmico de microondas - La Ciencia de la Mula Francis


Roger Penrose popularizó su cosmología cíclica conforme (CCC) de 2005 en su libro de divulgación «Ciclos del tiempo», Debate (2010). Predice parejas de círculos concéntricos de menos de 2º de […]




francis.naukas.com


----------



## I. de A. (19 Ene 2022)

Dado lo absurdo de la teoría, han desempolvado la vieja idea de la generación espontánea, que se creía superada.


----------



## jotace (19 Ene 2022)

Los agujeros negros NO son la nada, son materia increíblemente densa, densísima, densisimérrima...
O sea un universo lleno de agujeros negros no es un universo vacío y ¿los agujeros negros comen agujeros negros? se supone que sí ¿podrían comerse entre sí todos los agujeros negros hasta que sólo quede uno? ¿qué pasaría entonces?

Y aluego está la materia oscura, que aún no se sabe bien lo que es.


----------



## Vorsicht (19 Ene 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Los agujeros negros NO son la nada, son materia increíblemente densa, densísima, densisimérrima...
> O sea un universo lleno de agujeros negros no es un universo vacío y ¿los agujeros negros comen agujeros negros? se supone que sí ¿podrían comerse entre sí todos los agujeros negros hasta que sólo quede uno? ¿qué pasaría entonces?
> 
> *Y aluego está la materia oscura, que aún no se sabe bien lo que es.*



Fíjate si no se sabe lo que es, que no está demostrado ni que exista!


----------



## tixel (19 Ene 2022)

¿Pero en serio que hacéis caso a esos vendeburras? Por Dios, un poco de sentido común que lo que vomitan esa gente es pura morralla para el consumo del borrego medio adoctrinado hasta las trancas. Iba a empezar a leerlo, pero es que cada día me da más pereza leer las gilipolleces de esta piara de cientontificos.


----------



## cnk57 (19 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> _«La última estrella se irá enfriando poco a poco y al final se desvanecerá. Con su muerte el universo volverá a ser un lugar vacío carente de luz, vida o significado»._
> 
> Así fue la advertencia del físico Brian Cox en un episodio emitido recientemente de la serie Universe, de la BBC. La muerte de la última estrella será solo el principio de una era infinitamente prolongada y oscura.
> 
> ...




Hilo serio.

Os recomiendo este video. A-co-jo-nan-te.


----------



## azazel_iii (19 Ene 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Los agujeros negros NO son la nada, son materia increíblemente densa, densísima, densisimérrima...
> O sea un universo lleno de agujeros negros no es un universo vacío y ¿los agujeros negros comen agujeros negros? se supone que sí ¿podrían comerse entre sí todos los agujeros negros hasta que sólo quede uno? ¿qué pasaría entonces?
> 
> Y aluego está la materia oscura, que aún no se sabe bien lo que es.



Exactamente, siempre he pensado que algo cíclico es lo más _normal_. Igual el universo conocido no es más que una sucesión infinita de explosiones tipo Big Bang y luego compresiones masivas en agujeros negros hipermasivos, que acaban generando en nuevos Big Bangs. Quién sabe...


----------



## notorius.burbujo (19 Ene 2022)

El libro de Dyan lo explica.


----------



## ☠Burbumorido☠ (19 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que a parte de las 4 fuerzas fundamentales de la física (electromagnetismo, gravedad, nuclear débil y fuerte), existen al menos otras dos fuerzas de la física, creación y destrucción, orden y caos, masculino y femenino, ying y yang, etc. Todo es dual, excepto lo que no lo es, lo cual es otra dualidad.

Retomando la anécdota de Newton y la manzana, la manzana se cae por la fuerza de la gravedad no porque nadie la tire, del mismo modo el universo se creó por la fuerza de la creación, que no tiene nada que ver con un dios consciente sino es simplemente un fenómeno físico. La incógnita es saber como y porqué surgieron dichas fuerzas.


----------



## BOOM3 (19 Ene 2022)

cnk57 dijo:


> Hilo serio.
> 
> Os recomiendo este video. A-co-jo-nan-te.



No pueden estimar bien ni la puta temperatura de mañana, y van a poder saber lo que ocurrirá en 100 trillones de años  lo realmente acojonante es que hayan subnormales que crean en estas mierdas...


----------



## BOOM3 (19 Ene 2022)

@eL PERRO


----------



## asakopako (19 Ene 2022)

vaya tocho que te has marcado y sin avisar, hijo de puta.


----------



## polnet (19 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que la primera y segunda dosis son las de vacunación y la tercera es la refuerzo, al igual que la cuarta, la quinta, etc y si mezclamos mejor, es otra teoría…


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (19 Ene 2022)

Lo más lógico es pensar que después de la expansión del universo, llegará un momento que la gravedad será mayor que la energía que expande ese universo. Entonces ese mismo universo se contraerá hasta ocupar un espacio muy pequeño, todo esa masa y energía al estar contraído ocupando el volumen de una canica, será inestable y explotara. Volviendo a iniciar otra expansion del universo una vez más... 
Más o menos como un muelle al que empujas, entonces se contrae, lo sueltas... 
Según dicen la energía ni se crea ni se destruye, esta es para mí la explicación... 
Un saludo y cuidaos....


----------



## Seren (19 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> La cosmología cíclica conforme ofrece respuestas detalladas, aunque especulativas, a la cuestión de de dónde surgió nuestro big bang. Pero, aunque las teorías de Penrose fueran validadas por los futuros adelantos de la cosmología, cabría pensar que seguimos sin ser capaces de dar respuesta a una pregunta filosófica más profunda; la pregunta sobre de dónde proviene la propia realidad física. Es decir, la cuestión de cómo funciona todo el sistema de ciclos.
> 
> De este modo, terminamos enfrentándonos a la pregunta descarnada de por qué hay algo en lugar de nada (que por otro lado es una de las grandes cuestiones metafísicas).
> 
> ...



Veamos....todo esto que dice podría ser así o de 1 millon de formas diferentes más. Está en su total derecho de especular pero la realidad es que nadie tiene NPI que hay antes de nuestro universo.

Es más, qué es eso de ciclos infinitos de diferentes universos, o del mismo regenerandose una y otra vez. ¿Y esos ciclos?, como comenzaron, de donde salió esa energía inicial.

Aunque casualmente fuera cierto y se comprobara, la ignorancia seguiría siendo infinita

Ni en esta vida ni en las siguientes jamás llegaremos a la verdad a través de la ciencia actual.
La realidad probablemente se consiga por otros caminos, quizás algun dia el humano lo consiga, o no


----------



## Migue111 (19 Ene 2022)

Articulo absurdo que no explica lo que promete. A ver si les queda claro a esos cientificos que de la nada absoluta nunca jamas puede surgir algo.


----------



## polnet (19 Ene 2022)

Seren dijo:


> Veamos....todo esto que dice podría ser así o de 1 millon de formas diferentes más. Está en su total derecho de especular pero la realidad es que nadie tiene NPI que hay antes de nuestro universo.
> 
> Es más, qué es eso de ciclos infinitos de diferentes universos, o del mismo regenerandose una y otra vez. ¿Y esos ciclos?, como comenzaron, de donde salió esa energía inicial.
> 
> ...



La ciencia occidental sólo sirve a intereses económicos, llega con leer un poco sobre Tesla, para comprender que a lo largo de historia siempre pasó lo mismo.


----------



## Pepeprisas (19 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> _«La última estrella se irá enfriando poco a poco y al final se desvanecerá. Con su muerte el universo volverá a ser un lugar vacío carente de luz, vida o significado»._
> 
> Así fue la advertencia del físico Brian Cox en un episodio emitido recientemente de la serie Universe, de la BBC. La muerte de la última estrella será solo el principio de una era infinitamente prolongada y oscura.
> 
> ...



Por Dios si te engañan a la cara con un puto virus qué cojones haces siquiera planteandotr algo que es PURA FE. Cree algo más bonito no esa puta mierda de teoria


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (19 Ene 2022)

el big freeze son los padres, debe ser horrible estar muerto en un mundo sin entropia...


----------



## Choni poligonera (19 Ene 2022)

∞/∞ dijo:


>



És muy generoso, rebajaria a casi a 0 lo que conocemos; y lo que no conocemos de lo que conocemos a 0'2. Y aún seria demasiado.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (19 Ene 2022)

Nuestro universo es una taquilla de una estación de autobuses....como en la peli Men in Black.


----------



## InKilinaTor (19 Ene 2022)

Viva Bankia manque pierda dijo:


> Lo más lógico es pensar que después de la expansión del universo, llegará un momento que la gravedad será mayor que la energía que expande ese universo. Entonces ese mismo universo se contraerá hasta ocupar un espacio muy pequeño, todo esa masa y energía al estar contraído ocupando el volumen de una canica, será inestable y explotara. Volviendo a iniciar otra expansion del universo una vez más...
> Más o menos como un muelle al que empujas, entonces se contrae, lo sueltas...
> Según dicen la energía ni se crea ni se destruye, esta es para mí la explicación...
> Un saludo y cuidaos....



El problema es que el universo se está expandiendo de modo concéntrico, pero el problema más gordo es que la expansión es acelerada, lo cual nos indica con que venimos de un punto vamos hacia algo que no sabemos dónde es.

Yo siemplemente creo que tenemos una mente limitada y no podemos comprender conceptos como nada o infinito, es imposible que comprendamos la cuarta dimensión y existe matemáticamente lo cual nos hace pensar que es real, pero mucho más grave es que por lo menos hay 7 dimensiones y dos pequeñas demostrable matemáticamente.

¿cómo vas a enseñar a una piedra a sumar?
Pues bastante más difíciles que nosotros entendamos lo que es el universo.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (19 Ene 2022)

Viva Bankia manque pierda dijo:


> Lo más lógico es pensar que después de la expansión del universo, llegará un momento que la gravedad será mayor que la energía que expande ese universo. Entonces ese mismo universo se contraerá hasta ocupar un espacio muy pequeño, todo esa masa y energía al estar contraído ocupando el volumen de una canica, será inestable y explotara. Volviendo a iniciar otra expansion del universo una vez más...
> Más o menos como un muelle al que empujas, entonces se contrae, lo sueltas...
> Según dicen la energía ni se crea ni se destruye, esta es para mí la explicación...
> Un saludo y cuidaos....



Y una vez que la energía de las estrellas se ha agotado y el universo se contrae y vuelve a explotar que cojones pasa que se recarga como la batería de un móvil cuando lo enchufas.....que cosa más ridicula


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Ene 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> Dado lo absurdo de la teoría, han desempolvado la vieja idea de la generación espontánea, que se creía superada.



Tonto mezclando conceptos.


----------



## Eudoxo (19 Ene 2022)

Ciclos de Penrose, multiverso, universo ecpirótico, fluctuación de vacío cuántico e inflación...Los modelos cosmológicos son como los agujeros del culo, cada cosmólogo tiene el suyo.


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## trichetin (19 Ene 2022)

Crearse algo de la nada es como esas explicaciones de civilizaciones de que el mundo esta apoyado sobre cuatro elefantes, que esán apoyados sobre una tortuga, que está apoyada sobre...

El Big Bang es monoteísmo.
Eso de que el final del universo es el inicio de otro, es budismo.

Al final, todo es teología.


----------



## SOY (19 Ene 2022)

El concepto de NADA es absurdo, ergo construir sobre el mismo conduce irremediablemente a callejones sin salida.

NADA significa NO SER.

El SER es ABSOLUTO, no admite nada más.

El NO SER no pueder SER ("el NO SER que tiene SER" es una contradicción en los términos) ergo SÓLO hay SER.

Estas aparentes perogrulladas conducen a la inmortalidad del ser humano, no como cuerpo, sino como SER.

El único conocimiento verdadero es YO SOY. Es lo único que uno no puede poner en duda, por mucho que se esfuerze, ya que es autoevidente (no necesita más prueba que sí mismo). Incluso para negarlo, para decir "yo no soy", uno debe estar ahí para poder hacerlo, es decir, uno debe SER.

El SER no puede dejar de SER.

El SER no puede convertirse en NO SER puesto que el NO SER no puede tener SER.

Ergo el SER es ETERNO, SIEMPRE PRESENTE.

El Universo es lo de menos. Sólo existe en la consciencia del ser humano, como un concepto, cuando uno cree que esa grandiosidad es algo que está separado de uno mismo.

En realidad, el Universo es el SER... y el SER eres TÚ.

Y el Big Bang un cuento para entretener a la borregada.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## socrates99 (19 Ene 2022)

El Big Bang ese nació cuando le reventé la cabeza a la serpiente de los cojones.
Luego vino su primo el Dragón y se la revente también.


----------



## Teuro (19 Ene 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Exactamente, siempre he pensado que algo cíclico es lo más _normal_. Igual el universo conocido no es más que una sucesión infinita de explosiones tipo Big Bang y luego compresiones masivas en agujeros negros hipermasivos, que acaban generando en nuevos Big Bangs. Quién sabe...



Pero esto nos deja en una conclusión terrorífica: El tiempo futuro es infinito de ciclos de creación-destrucción del universo, pero ¿y el tiempo pasado? ¡¡También es infinito!!, por tanto, somos una instacia real de algo infinitamente imposible ...


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (19 Ene 2022)

Esa teoría es más vieja que el cagar. Ya Aristóteles creía que el universo era una expansión y contracción cíclica de la materia.


----------



## Felson (19 Ene 2022)

En España puede surgir el big bang y lo que sea. Mira los ERE's o funcionarios cobrando 10.000 euros sin tener que ir a trabajar, mientras que hay gente que vive en la miseria por no robar, después de 30 años cotizados y, encima, estos los miran por encima del hombro cuando se cruzan por la calle con ellos, o algunos niñatos imbéciles los queman en los cajeros. De verdad, que se hace muy difícil no responder con lo mismo que te han legitimado, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que, además, si matas, puedes ser socio del gobierno.


----------



## Teuro (20 Ene 2022)

Viva Bankia manque pierda dijo:


> Lo más lógico es pensar que después de la expansión del universo, llegará un momento que la gravedad será mayor que la energía que expande ese universo. Entonces ese mismo universo se contraerá hasta ocupar un espacio muy pequeño, todo esa masa y energía al estar contraído ocupando el volumen de una canica, será inestable y explotara. Volviendo a iniciar otra expansion del universo una vez más...
> Más o menos como un muelle al que empujas, entonces se contrae, lo sueltas...
> Según dicen la energía ni se crea ni se destruye, esta es para mí la explicación...
> Un saludo y cuidaos....



Las mediciones actuales dicen justo lo contrario, que el universo se expande cada vez más rápico. El artículo especula con algo que podría ocurrir: Un Universo tan sumamente expandido y degenerado podría llegar un momento en el que el espacio-tiempo deja de tener sentido y que un universo descomunal, frío y vacío en algún momento es exactamente igual que el punto infinitamente concentrado que provocó el bing bang, lo que en t-1 es disperso, de repente en "t" está infinitamente concentado y provoca el big bang. No es tan descabellado, es algo que vemos todos los días en la creación de los agujeros negros, en t-1 es una estrella de neutrones de un tamaño concreto, en "t" es un punto infinitamente pequeño de densidad casi infinita. Un objeto concreto del universo "de repente" se transforma en "otra cosa" totalmente distinta.


----------



## I. de A. (20 Ene 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Tonto mezclando conceptos.



Vale, eres Tonto mezclando conceptos; pero se te ha olvidado escribir el mensaje antes de firmar, supongo que de lo tonto que eres.


----------



## Lovecraf (20 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Las mediciones actuales dicen justo lo contrario, que el universo se expande cada vez más rápico. El artículo especula con algo que podría ocurrir: Un Universo tan sumamente expandido y degenerado podría llegar un momento en el que el espacio-tiempo deja de tener sentido y que un universo descomunal, frío y vacío en algún momento es exactamente igual que el punto infinitamente concentrado que provocó el bing bang, lo que en t-1 es disperso, de repente en "t" está infinitamente concentado y provoca el big bang. No es tan descabellado, es algo que vemos todos los días en la creación de los agujeros negros, en t-1 es una estrella de neutrones de un tamaño concreto, en "t" es un punto infinitamente pequeño de densidad casi infinita. Un objeto concreto del universo "de repente" se transforma en "otra cosa" totalmente distinta.



Tú ejemplo de los agujeros negros creo que no es válido para lo que dice Penrose. La formación de un agujero negro tiene una explicación causa - efecto. El articulista lo que dice es que con Penrose se desecha como explicación de la formación del universo que ocurriera algo que produjera el inicio del universo. O eso he entendido yo. Penrose desde la barra de bar lo que dice es que matemáticamente “es lo mismo” un espacio basto y frío y sin energía que un punto minúsculo denso y comprimido. Como que llegado a un momento de la expansión del universo y cuando ya no quede la energía de ninguna estrella y los agujeros negros se hayan evaporado, matemáticamente esas características físicas cuánticas sean las mismas que las que habría en un punto concentrado y de densidad infinita. Como si una cosa y la contraria fueran lo mismo pero no una consecuencia la una de la otra. Eso he entendido yo.


----------



## ignominias (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## Napalm (20 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que toda materia que cae en cualquier agujero negro de universo entra en una singularidad espacio-tiempo que la "lanza" al mismo punto del espacio y al mismo punto temporal. Es decir....al Big Bang.


----------



## tixel (20 Ene 2022)

cnk57 dijo:


> Hilo serio.
> 
> Os recomiendo este video. A-co-jo-nan-te.



Acojonante para cualquier borrego adoctrinado dirás, para el resto es mierda pura.


----------



## tixel (20 Ene 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Exactamente, siempre he pensado que algo cíclico es lo más _normal_. Igual el universo conocido no es más que una sucesión infinita de explosiones tipo Big Bang y luego compresiones masivas en agujeros negros hipermasivos, que acaban generando en nuevos Big Bangs. Quién sabe...



Lo saben los cientontificos que como cualquier necio no tiene dudas y hace afirmaciones.


----------



## tixel (20 Ene 2022)

☠Burbumorido☠ dijo:


> Yo creo que a parte de las 4 fuerzas fundamentales de la física (electromagnetismo, gravedad, nuclear débil y fuerte), existen al menos otras dos fuerzas de la física, creación y destrucción, orden y caos, masculino y femenino, ying y yang, etc. Todo es dual, excepto lo que no lo es, lo cual es otra dualidad.
> 
> Retomando la anécdota de Newton y la manzana, la manzana se cae por la fuerza de la gravedad no porque nadie la tire, del mismo modo el universo se creó por la fuerza de la creación, que no tiene nada que ver con un dios consciente sino es simplemente un fenómeno físico. La incógnita es saber como y porque surgieron dichas fuerzas.



Claro, no han salido de un creador, las saco de la polla el robocop del carrito de los helados, como el resto de todas las tonterias magufas para el consumo de borregos, se llamaba hopkins o algo así.


----------



## tixel (20 Ene 2022)

Viva Bankia manque pierda dijo:


> Lo más lógico es pensar que después de la expansión del universo, llegará un momento que la gravedad será mayor que la energía que expande ese universo. Entonces ese mismo universo se contraerá hasta ocupar un espacio muy pequeño, todo esa masa y energía al estar contraído ocupando el volumen de una canica, será inestable y explotara. Volviendo a iniciar otra expansion del universo una vez más...
> Más o menos como un muelle al que empujas, entonces se contrae, lo sueltas...
> Según dicen la energía ni se crea ni se destruye, esta es para mí la explicación...
> Un saludo y cuidaos....



Si, si gilipolleces podemos decir todos. También nos podemos imaginar formas en las nubes y ya no te digo nada si te fumas un porro antes.


----------



## tixel (20 Ene 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> El problema es que el universo se está expandiendo de modo concéntrico, pero el problema más gordo es que la expansión es acelerada, lo cual nos indica con que venimos de un punto vamos hacia algo que no sabemos dónde es.
> 
> Yo siemplemente creo que tenemos una mente limitada y no podemos comprender conceptos como nada o infinito, es imposible que comprendamos la cuarta dimensión y existe matemáticamente lo cual nos hace pensar que es real, pero mucho más grave es que por lo menos hay 7 dimensiones y dos pequeñas demostrable matemáticamente.
> 
> ...



Tenéis más creencias que cualquier católico, donde va a parar. Llamar ciencia a eso es un insulto a la inteligencia


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Ene 2022)

Migue111 dijo:


> Articulo absurdo que no explica lo que promete. A ver si les queda claro a esos cientificos que de la nada absoluta nunca jamas puede surgir algo.



Si q puede salir algo de la nada; puede salir nada. Y se cree q el universo, de hecho, es nada. Por eso ha podido salir de la nada


----------



## Volvitо (20 Ene 2022)

Los follaglobos a estas alturas lo único que provocáis es *PEREZA*


----------



## tixel (20 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Las mediciones actuales dicen justo lo contrario, que el universo se expande cada vez más rápico. El artículo especula con algo que podría ocurrir: Un Universo tan sumamente expandido y degenerado podría llegar un momento en el que el espacio-tiempo deja de tener sentido y que un universo descomunal, frío y vacío en algún momento es exactamente igual que el punto infinitamente concentrado que provocó el bing bang, lo que en t-1 es disperso, de repente en "t" está infinitamente concentado y provoca el big bang. No es tan descabellado, es algo que vemos todos los días en la creación de los agujeros negros, en t-1 es una estrella de neutrones de un tamaño concreto, en "t" es un punto infinitamente pequeño de densidad casi infinita. Un objeto concreto del universo "de repente" se transforma en "otra cosa" totalmente distinta.



Las mediciones que se sacan de la punta de la polla y que son más fraudulentas que un euro de chocolate, como el eclipse de Eddington. Hacen trampas al solitario y quieren que los demás nos las traguemos por su autoridad.


----------



## tixel (20 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Tú ejemplo de los agujeros negros creo que no es válido para lo que dice Penrose. La formación de un agujero negro tiene una explicación causa - efecto. El articulista lo que dice es que con Penrose se desecha como explicación de la formación del universo que ocurriera algo que produjera el inicio del universo. O eso he entendido yo. Penrose desde la barra de bar lo que dice es que matemáticamente “es lo mismo” un espacio basto y frío y sin energía que un punto minúsculo denso y comprimido. Como que llegado a un momento de la expansión del universo y cuando ya no quede la energía de ninguna estrella y los agujeros negros se hayan evaporado, matemáticamente esas características físicas cuánticas sean las mismas que las que habría en un punto concentrado y de densidad infinita. Como si una cosa y la contraria fueran lo mismo pero no una consecuencia la una de la otra. Eso he entendido yo.



Los agujeros negros son una magufada como el resto. A ver si espabiláis.


----------



## Volvitо (20 Ene 2022)

☠Burbumorido☠ dijo:


> Yo creo que a parte de las 4 fuerzas fundamentales de la física (electromagnetismo, gravedad, nuclear débil y fuerte), existen al menos otras dos fuerzas de la física, creación y destrucción, orden y caos, masculino y femenino, ying y yang, etc. Todo es dual, excepto lo que no lo es, lo cual es otra dualidad.
> 
> Retomando la anécdota de Newton y la manzana, la manzana se cae por la fuerza de la gravedad no porque nadie la tire, del mismo modo el universo se creó por la fuerza de la creación, que no tiene nada que ver con un dios consciente sino es simplemente un fenómeno físico. La incógnita es saber como y porque surgieron dichas fuerzas.



Densidad y flotabilidad, majadero.

La gravedad no puede ser una fuerza fundamental de la física porque no es un conocimiento empírico ni replicable, ergo, no es científico.


----------



## Gamelin (20 Ene 2022)

A partir del minuto 5:30


----------



## Volvitо (20 Ene 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> *El problema es que el universo se está expandiendo de modo concéntrico, pero el problema más gordo es que la expansión es acelerada, lo cual nos indica con que venimos de un punto vamos hacia algo que no sabemos dónde es.
> 
> Yo siemplemente creo que tenemos una mente limitada* y no podemos comprender conceptos como nada o infinito, es imposible que comprendamos la cuarta dimensión y existe matemáticamente lo cual nos hace pensar que es real, pero mucho más grave es que por lo menos hay 7 dimensiones y dos pequeñas demostrable matemáticamente.
> 
> ...



Eso no hace falta que lo jures, macho.


----------



## Freeman (20 Ene 2022)

La nada no existe, por definición. Así que ya empieza mal el articulo.


----------



## tixel (20 Ene 2022)

Gamelin dijo:


> A partir del minuto 5:30



Hay que tener ganas de perder el tiempo.


----------



## Educo Gratis (20 Ene 2022)

Viva Bankia manque pierda dijo:


> Lo más lógico es pensar que después de la expansión del universo, llegará un momento que la gravedad será mayor que la energía que expande ese universo. Entonces ese mismo universo se contraerá hasta ocupar un espacio muy pequeño, todo esa masa y energía al estar contraído ocupando el volumen de una canica, será inestable y explotara. Volviendo a iniciar otra expansion del universo una vez más...
> Más o menos como un muelle al que empujas, entonces se contrae, lo sueltas...
> Según dicen la energía ni se crea ni se destruye, esta es para mí la explicación...
> Un saludo y cuidaos....



Perdona que te desilusione pero tu teoría es muy de los años 80, se conoce como el big crunch y esta totalmente desfasada y descartada por las evidencias cosmológicas descubiertas en las últimas décadas como por ejemplo la expansión acelerada del universo...


----------



## andresitozgz (20 Ene 2022)

No entendemos nuestro universo porque estamos dentro de él... quizá nuestro universo no es más que un gas expandiendose en una dimensión superior.

¿Como entendería "su universo" un ser inteligente microscópico que viviese en un átomo de un vaso de agua a la misma escala que nosotros vivimos en la tierra? Sería imposible para él entender que esos átomos, partículas gigantescas que ve forman una realidad superior


----------



## elizo (20 Ene 2022)

Será que me voy haciendo viejo, pero últimamente me ha dado por dejar de tratar de entender la vida... Y más por vivirla.


----------



## tarkus07 (20 Ene 2022)

> "Todos los intentos para llevar a cabo esta tarea siguen siendo altamente especulativos, e incluso hay *algunos* que apelan a la existencia de fuerzas sobrenaturales como un arquitecto del universo."



Algunos, dice... y lo deja allí como si fuese una idea absurda de algún chiflado.



> "el big bang habría surgido casi de la nada; es lo que habría quedado después de que *toda la materia del universo hubiera sido engullida por agujeros negros que posteriormente se habrían evaporado* generando fotones que vagarían por el vacío._"_



Agujeros negros que se comen todo para luego evaporarse...  una idea basada en la teoría del porqueyolovalgo.

Estas pajas mentales 100-tificas son una muestra más de la profunda indigencia moral, espiritual e intelectual de la decadente humanidad de estos tiempos finales.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (20 Ene 2022)

De la nada no se puede crear nada. 
Es OBVIO que, una de dos: 
1. El Universo siempre ha existido (y, presumiblemente, siempre existira)
2. Alguien (Dios) creo el Universo de la nada.

Son las unicas posibilidades. Y, en el fondo, parten de la misma hipotesis, a saber: hay ALGO que controla el Universo desde fuera de ese Universo. Personalmente opino que nuestra realidad es una especie de programa virtual en el que interactuamos. Es la unica conclusion logica y coherente. 

Pero, vamos, cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente se da cuenta que el Big Bang no explica absolutamente nada. El punto de inicio no es el Big Bang; el punto de inicio es la aparicion de la materia a partir de la nada. Lo que pasa es que a la gente ya le va bien repitiendo como mongolos lo del Big Bang; pero no explica un carajo sobre el origen de la vida. Mas que posiblemente nunca lleguemos a saber (al menos, en esta vida) como empezo todo.


----------



## InKilinaTor (20 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Tenéis más creencias que cualquier católico, donde va a parar. Llamar ciencia a eso es un insulto a la inteligencia



Llamar ciencia a que?

Por cierto soy católico...


----------



## rascachapas (20 Ene 2022)

Hay una teoría que dice que nuestro universo se expande porque es la “puerta de atrás” de un agujero negro y cada agujero negro es la entrada de otro universo.


----------



## grom (20 Ene 2022)

∞/∞ dijo:


>



Realmente ese diagrama de tarta esta flotando en el agua, entre la niebla de un lago, o mar, de lo que NO PODEMOS conocer.

En ningun sitio esta escrito que el cerebro humano SEA CAPAZ de "conocer" el universo


----------



## Sapere_Aude (20 Ene 2022)

La de inventos y mamarrachadas que tienen que hacer los sientíficohs para sacar a Dios de la ecuación.

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## InKilinaTor (20 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> De la nada no se puede crear nada.
> Es OBVIO que, una de dos:
> 1. El Universo siempre ha existido (y, presumiblemente, siempre existira)
> 2. Alguien (Dios) creo el Universo de la nada.
> ...



Cuando dice universo se refiere a universo o el universo que nosotros comprendemos? Por qué todo indica que si existió un bigbang , pero no significa que sea el único universo ni que podamos ser el fruto de otros universos, estamos muy limitados aún.

Por mucho que indaguen, la existencia de Dios es irrefutable, vengamos de dónde vengamos, dios está por encima, no me refiero a un señor de barba blanca, si no a algo que no puedo comprender mi explicar, simplemente se que está y sé que el existe.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ene 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Nuestro universo es una taquilla de una estación de autobuses....como en la peli Men in Black.



Era una bola de adorno, gilipollas.


----------



## patroclus (20 Ene 2022)

Yo llego a pensar que el universo es infinito y que han habido y habrán infinitos big bangs. Vivimos en un espacio-tiempo de uno de esos big bangs.
El universo en el que vivimos se dirige a otro universo mayor que lo atrae por su gravedad. Existen los multiversos con universos que nacen y desaparecen. Nacen del big bang y mueren por contracción o disolución.

FIN.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (20 Ene 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Cuando dice universo se refiere a universo o el universo que nosotros comprendemos? Por qué todo indica que si existió un bigbang , pero no significa que sea el único universo ni que podamos ser el fruto de otros universos, estamos muy limitados aún.
> 
> Por mucho que indaguen, la existencia de Dios es irrefutable, vengamos de dónde vengamos, dios está por encima, no me refiero a un señor de barba blanca, si no a algo que no puedo comprender mi explicar, simplemente se que está y sé que el existe.



Cuando digo Universo me refiero a todo lo existente, a la materia.


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (20 Ene 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Perdona que te desilusione pero tu teoría es muy de los años 80, se conoce como el big crunch y esta totalmente desfasada y descartada por las evidencias cosmológicas descubiertas en las últimas décadas como por ejemplo la expansión acelerada del universo...



Cierto, pero te recuerdo que hace 100 años también decían que el universo no se expandía y esa era la teoría reinante hasta que llegó Hubble y convenció al resto de astrónomos y físicos... 
Las teorías científicas son como las modas, van y vienen... 
Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (20 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Si, si gilipolleces podemos decir todos. También nos podemos imaginar formas en las nubes y ya no te digo nada si te fumas un porro antes.



Se nota que hablas desde la experiencia, buen porro te has fumado. 
Hala, a dormir... 
Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## BigTwentyOne (20 Ene 2022)

Todo el artículo para acabar en la mitología pagana, que era el verdadero objetivo del autor.


----------



## remosinganas (20 Ene 2022)

fue una estrella resiliente..


----------



## cnk57 (20 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Acojonante para cualquier borrego adoctrinado dirás, para el resto es mierda pura.



No está hecha la miel para la boca del cuñao.

Tienes las neuronas justas para no cagarte encima.


----------



## poppom (20 Ene 2022)

Se echa de menos al fallecido luisito2 en estos hilos.

¿Es la cuántica determinista? 
Un ciclo único en el que todo se repite de la misma manera implicaría ausencia de libre albedrío.


----------



## BigJoe (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## poppom (20 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> De la nada no se puede crear nada.
> Es OBVIO que, una de dos:
> 1. El Universo siempre ha existido (y, presumiblemente, siempre existira)
> 2. Alguien (Dios) creo el Universo de la nada.
> ...



¿Y en qué universo se encuentra alojada dicha simulación?
Las teorías de la simulación lo único que hacen es desviar la cuestión del primer origen.
Para nosotros es irrelevante si estamos dentro de una simulación dentro de un universo o si somos una creación de un universo primario, una teoría y la otra tienen la misma lógica. Aún así, esa disputa es innecesaria, porque lo que se busca es el precursor, la causa primera. Me da igual ser un cerebro en una probeta, una serie de 0y1 o un conjunto de Carbono e Hidrógeno.
Quién o qué hizo algo por primera vez?


----------



## cnk57 (20 Ene 2022)

Dais vergüenza hasta para los vuestros.
Fue en 6 días, al séptimo descansó.

Apréndete tu historia antes de hacer el ridículo.

De nada.


----------



## poppom (20 Ene 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Yo llego a pensar que el universo es infinito y que han habido y habrán infinitos big bangs. Vivimos en un espacio-tiempo de uno de esos big bangs.
> El universo en el que vivimos se dirige a otro universo mayor que lo atrae por su gravedad. Existen los multiversos con universos que nacen y desaparecen. Nacen del big bang y mueren por contracción o disolución.
> 
> FIN.



¿por qué surgió el primer universo del que parte el multiverso cíclico?
si siempre ha estado ahí, ¿Cómo algo puede estar siempre?
Desconozco si Heisenberg dijo la frase que se le atribuye, mas ciertamente en los límites de la física siempre está la misma palabra como única solución.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (20 Ene 2022)

poppom dijo:


> ¿Y en qué universo se encuentra alojada dicha simulación?
> Las teorías de la simulación lo único que hacen es desviar la cuestión del primer origen.
> Para nosotros es irrelevante si estamos dentro de una simulación dentro de un universo o si somos una creación de un universo primario, una teoría y la otra tienen la misma lógica. Aún así, esa disputa es innecesaria, porque lo que se busca es el precursor, la causa primera. Me da igual ser un cerebro en una probeta, una serie de 0y1 o un conjunto de Carbono e Hidrógeno.
> Quién o qué hizo algo por primera vez?



Todas las tradiciones y civilizaciones de la historia coinciden en que la causa primera es Dios. Sólo una civilización se ha alejado de esto: la nuestra, la moderna que comenzó en Occidente y se expandió hacia el resto del mundo, y que está por desaparecer en no mucho tiempo, visto el creciente devenir de los acontecimientos.

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## abe heinsenberg (20 Ene 2022)

de la nada no puede surgir nada


----------



## cnk57 (20 Ene 2022)

Que sí, que sí, 

la falsa ciencia que hace que tengas teléfono con gps e internet, y ordenador conectado con fibra óptica.

Una neurona menos y naces mosca.


----------



## Kovaliov (20 Ene 2022)

Pero, si es imposible conocer el alma humana, como vas a conocer los mecanismos del universo? . Míralos por la calle. Creías que todos eran distintos, que tenían personalidades variadas, que cada uno era de su padre y de su madre. Pues no, les dicen que no pueden respirar libremente y que deben salir con una mascarilla puesta y lo hacen todos al instante sin rechistar, Sin rebelarse, sin cuestionarse nada. Ni a Stalin, ni a pol pot se les ocurrió esto.

Ayer salí por el centro de Gijón en un día soleado con las calles abarrotadas de gente y no me encontré ni a media docena sin mascarillas. Una vez que las élites han comprobado lo fácil que es, creéis que dejarán de utilizar estos mecanismos?


----------



## Giordano Bruno (20 Ene 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Era una bola de adorno, gilipollas.



Has visto la peli subnormal....que tenían montado una mega-ciudad unos bichos en una taquilla usando el peluco como sol del personaje y que creían dios.


----------



## reconvertido (20 Ene 2022)

Migue111 dijo:


> Articulo absurdo que no explica lo que promete. A ver si les queda claro a esos cientificos que de la nada absoluta nunca jamas puede surgir algo.



Te equivocas.
Las fluctuaciones cuánticas surgen de la nada.


----------



## reconvertido (20 Ene 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Cuando dice universo se refiere a universo o el universo que nosotros comprendemos? Por qué todo indica que si existió un bigbang , pero no significa que sea el único universo ni que podamos ser el fruto de otros universos, estamos muy limitados aún.
> 
> Por mucho que indaguen, la existencia de Dios es irrefutable, vengamos de dónde vengamos, dios está por encima, no me refiero a un señor de barba blanca, si no a algo que no puedo comprender mi explicar, simplemente se que está y sé que el existe.



Esa sensación se puede hacer desaperecer de varias maneras físicas (medicamentos, excitaciones magnéticas de aŕeas dererbales, extipaciónd ed eterminadas zonas, terapias génicas incluso)..
Esa sensación es `po un tipo de red neuronal.
En cierto tipo de redes neuronales se especializa en la interacción con ortos individuos, todo el procesamiento es en base a la interacción con otro, no a la ocurrencia de hechos.
Por eso sentís presencias de seres cuando no hay.
Es parecido al dolor del miembro fantasma: no hay miembro, se notan dolores, el cerebro rellena el hueco creando la experiencia.
Cuando no hay seres con los que interactuar los "sentis". porque vuestro cerebro necesita de seres, de individuos, y no de hechos.
No hay nadie observándote, te lo aseguro.


----------



## reconvertido (20 Ene 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Has visto la peli subnormal....que tenían montado una mega-ciudad unos bichos en una taquilla usando el peluco como sol del personaje y que creían dios.



usando el peluco como sol del personaje y que creían dios.
O no eres español o eres un bot.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (20 Ene 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> usando el peluco como sol del personaje y que creían dios.
> O no eres español o eres un bot.



Claro porque peluco es una jerga muy latina y no de los 80 en Madrid verdad?
El tema es que deje de estudiar con 15 tacos y llevaba décadas sin escribir y cuesta llegar al nivel literario de Umbral o Cela


----------



## Teuro (20 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> De la nada no se puede crear nada.
> Es OBVIO que, una de dos:
> 1. El Universo siempre ha existido (y, presumiblemente, siempre existira)
> 2. Alguien (Dios) creo el Universo de la nada.
> ...



El punto de inicio no es la aparición de la materia, sino de la energía. ¿De dónde procede la energía del universo?. El Big bang, expansión eterna, Big Crunch, Big rip, etc son consecuencias de las leyes físicas y la cantidad de materia/energía del Universo. Claro, que esto también amplia a si hay otros universos paralelos, si la energía "fluyen" entre ellos (eso explicaría que en un Universo apareciera la energía de la nada), etc.

Bueno, y la simulación no explica nada, el problema es el mismo ¿Quién creó el universo que nos simula?. Exactamente lo mismo que con Dios ¿Quién creó el Universo donde vive Dios?. Aquí la cosa es que coño es la existencia en si misma, la de nosotros, la de los "arquitectos" que construyeron nuestro universo o la de Dios.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (20 Ene 2022)

No explican nada, nadie sabe cómo empezó todo. Ni los científicos ni los foreros. Pero eh!! Dios no es necesario en la
creación del universo. Dios entiéndase como un ser consciente super desarrollado, ser o seres


----------



## Teuro (20 Ene 2022)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> La de inventos y mamarrachadas que tienen que hacer los sientíficohs para sacar a Dios de la ecuación.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk



Da igual, metas a Dios o no lo metas el problema sigue siendo el mismo. Si este universo lo creó Dios ¿Quién creo a Dios? ¿Un Mega-Dios?.


----------



## pepe01 (20 Ene 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Exactamente, siempre he pensado que algo cíclico es lo más _normal_. Igual el universo conocido no es más que una sucesión infinita de explosiones tipo Big Bang y luego compresiones masivas en agujeros negros hipermasivos, que acaban generando en nuevos Big Bangs. Quién sabe...



Curioso, eso mismo pienso yo, por ser una de las teorías más consecuentes, una vez escuché que los físicos estaban divididos entre los que pensaban que el universo se expande indefinidamente, que daría lugar a esa muerte fría de la que habla el artículo, y otros que piensan que llegados a un punto el universo comenzaría a contraerse de nuevo, y pensé "esta es mi teoría! El universo se contraería hasta un punto que volviera a originarse otro Big Bang, eso le da sentido a todo"


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (20 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Da igual, metas a Dios o no lo metas el problema sigue siendo el mismo. Si este universo lo creó Dios ¿Quién creo a Dios? ¿Un Mega-Dios?.



¿Y quien creo al mega dios?


----------



## Teuro (20 Ene 2022)

poppom dijo:


> ¿por qué surgió el primer universo del que parte el multiverso cíclico?
> si siempre ha estado ahí, ¿Cómo algo puede estar siempre?
> Desconozco si Heisenberg dijo la frase que se le atribuye, mas ciertamente en los límites de la física siempre está la misma palabra como única solución.



Es la terrorífica paradoja del infinito, si bien aceptamos que el tiempo futuro puede ser infinito no aceptamos que el pasado lo sea. Es complicado imaginarse que estamos en medio de algo que es infinito en ambos sentidos puesto que eso nos da la conclusión de que nuestra existencia es absolutamente irrelevante por ser infinitamente imposible.


----------



## Teuro (20 Ene 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> de la nada no puede surgir nada



A no ser de que nunca hubo nada.


----------



## tixel (20 Ene 2022)

cnk57 dijo:


> No está hecha la miel para la boca del cuñao.
> 
> Tienes las neuronas justas para no cagarte encima.



¿La miel? Os alimentan con pura mierda y le llamáis miel. No estáis enajenados ni nada- Y habla de neuronas uno que cree que todas esas sandeces no dejan de ser diarrea mental de cuatro que viven de lo imbeciles que sois.


----------



## tixel (20 Ene 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Llamar ciencia a que?
> 
> Por cierto soy católico...



A todas esas giipolleces de big bangs, agujeros negros, materia oscura y demás verborrea. Y si eres católico no se que haces mirando esas gilipolleces.


----------



## tixel (20 Ene 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Perdona que te desilusione pero tu teoría es muy de los años 80, se conoce como el big crunch y esta totalmente desfasada y descartada por las evidencias cosmológicas descubiertas en las últimas décadas como por ejemplo la expansión acelerada del universo...



La expansión acelerada de las gilipolleces. Cada día más grandes como el gravitron.


----------



## tixel (20 Ene 2022)

Me alegra ver en este hilo que estas mamarrachadas cada vez tienen menos público.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (20 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Da igual, metas a Dios o no lo metas el problema sigue siendo el mismo. Si este universo lo creó Dios ¿Quién creo a Dios? ¿Un Mega-Dios?.



Nadie crea a Dios. Dios es infinito y eterno y por tanto ni puede ser creado ni puede dejar de existir. No puede tener ni principio ni fin. Dios siempre Es.

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vurvujo (20 Ene 2022)

-1 + 1 = cero (la nada)


----------



## cnk57 (20 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> ¿La miel? Os alimentan con pura mierda y le llamáis miel. No estáis enajenados ni nada- Y habla de neuronas uno que cree que todas esas sandeces no dejan de ser diarrea mental de cuatro que viven de lo imbeciles que sois.




Según parece te comunicas con nosotros por señales de humo.

¿O usas aparatos desarrollados por CIENTIFICOS?

Lo dicho, humo en el cerebro-mosquito.


----------



## ☠Burbumorido☠ (20 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> A todas esas giipolleces de big bangs, agujeros negros, materia oscura y demás verborrea. Y si eres católico no se que haces mirando esas gilipolleces.



Si buscas respuestas simples y fáciles para no comerte el coco, pues te haces religioso y ya está, "el huniberso lo creó menganito porque me lo dijo fulanito que lo escrivio en un libro hace un porrón de años y todo!"
Pero la realidad es siempre más compleja y partir de una base equivocada da lugar a resultados erróneos/inesperados.


----------



## entelequia (20 Ene 2022)

El universo siempre estuvo aquí tal y como lo vemos y así seguirá infinitamente ya que lo infinito no tiene principio ni final


----------



## reconvertido (20 Ene 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Claro porque peluco es una jerga muy latina y no de los 80 en Madrid verdad?
> El tema es que deje de estudiar con 15 tacos y llevaba décadas sin escribir y cuesta llegar al nivel literario de Umbral o Cela



El problema no es peluclo ,el problema, es que no tiene sentido ni concordancia gramatical lo que dices.


----------



## Concursante (20 Ene 2022)

Este señor te lo explica


----------



## Cicciolino (20 Ene 2022)

El Big Bang es el mito fundador y fundante de los que creen en la 100sia.

La bata blanca es otro taparrabos, por mucho que se hagan los dignos.


----------



## snoopi (20 Ene 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Los agujeros negros NO son la nada, son materia increíblemente densa, densísima, densisimérrima...
> O sea un universo lleno de agujeros negros no es un universo vacío y ¿los agujeros negros comen agujeros negros? se supone que sí ¿podrían comerse entre sí todos los agujeros negros hasta que sólo quede uno? ¿qué pasaría entonces?
> 
> Y aluego está la materia oscura, que aún no se sabe bien lo que es.



Teoricamente, si se cumple lo que dicen que es el espacio, cada dia estaran mas lejos unas galaxias de otras y las estrellas y sistemas mas lejos unos de otros dentro de esas galaxias.

Hasta que al final, todo superseparado, se vaya apagando las estrellas y quede todo sin luz alguna con pedruscos volando por ahi en solitario. 

O tienes el plan, B, Dios proveera


----------



## snoopi (20 Ene 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> El Big Bang es el mito fundador y fundante de los que creen en la 100sia.
> 
> La bata blanca es otro taparrabos, por mucho que se hagan los dignos.



sie pre se ha dicho, cuando la ciencia llegue a la cima de la montaña, encontrara a Dios alli


----------



## tixel (20 Ene 2022)

☠Burbumorido☠ dijo:


> Si buscas respuestas simples y fáciles para no comerte el coco, pues te haces religioso y ya está, "el huniberso lo creó menganito porque me lo dijo fulanito que lo escrivio en un libro hace un porrón de años y todo!"
> Pero la realidad es siempre más compleja y partir de una base equivocada da lugar a resultados erróneos/inesperados.



No se que le ves de fácil a eso. Intento buscar respuestas lógicas y con sentido, no pajas mentales. Y lo último que pones el que lo debería de pensar eres tú creyendo las bobadas que crees, tanto lo primero como lo segundo.


----------



## Teuro (20 Ene 2022)

Lo que si estaremos todos de cuerdo es que nuestro Universo tridimensional con una cuarta dimensión temporal debe obligatoriamente pertenecer a una estructura más grande que sencillamente no percibimos. A ver como "deducimos" el funcionamiento de la meta-estructura que contiene el Universo, y eso sin descartar que de todavía haya otra estructura superior a la meta-estructura.

Nuestra incapacidad de percibir la realidad nos limita la comprensión.


----------



## tixel (20 Ene 2022)

cnk57 dijo:


> Según parece te comunicas con nosotros por señales de humo.
> 
> ¿O usas aparatos desarrollados por CIENTIFICOS?
> 
> Lo dicho, humo en el cerebro-mosquito.



Otro borrego que suelta las bobadas con las que lo han entrenado. Que cojones tendrá que ver un invento con esas mamarrachadas. Y segundo, la mayoría de los inventos que usamos no los crearon científicos,, se han creado previamente a cualquier teoría o verborrea científica por experimentación. Quizá habría que aclarar que es lo que entendemos por científico, pero creo que sería demasiado para ti, como lo es para todos estos borregos que sueltan lo de yo creo en la ciencia sin tener ni puta idea ni de que va. O tu sabes muchas aplicaciones de la teoría de vuestro héroe einstein.


----------



## tixel (20 Ene 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> sie pre se ha dicho, cuando la ciencia llegue a la cima de la montaña, encontrara a Dios alli



No inventes, lo que se ha dicho siempre es que cuando los científicos lleguen a la cima de la montaña se encontraran allí a unos teólogos que llevan siglos.


----------



## Woden (20 Ene 2022)

Al final las cosmogonías de toda la vida no son tan diferentes de la física.
Nuestros ancestros lo tenían claro.


----------



## Skylar (20 Ene 2022)

Había leído

Gang Band in penthouse



Visto lo cual dejó una reflexión filosófico-artística:



Spoiler: El origen del mundo


















L'Origine du monde - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Ene 2022)

el propio penrose admite en su libro Fashion, Faith, and Fantasy in the New Physics of the Universe - Wikipedia, que pone en solfa a que se ha perdido el norte en el campo de la cosmologia y adentrando en la mera fantasia, que la ciclica conforme es una fumada psicotropica, vamos dentro del canon de la ontologia cientifista atea. Pero tiene la decencia de admitirlo. Hay una enorme industria montada en vender el ultimo dogma panteista, con departamentos enteros dedicados a la filfa mas hueca eso si con matematicas avanzadas para darle su punto.


----------



## cnk57 (20 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Otro borrego que suelta las bobadas con las que lo han entrenado. Que cojones tendrá que ver un invento con esas mamarrachadas. Y segundo, la mayoría de los inventos que usamos no los crearon científicos,, se han creado previamente a cualquier teoría o verborrea científica por experimentación. Quizá habría que aclarar que es lo que entendemos por científico, pero creo que sería demasiado para ti, como lo es para todos estos borregos que sueltan lo de yo creo en la ciencia sin tener ni puta idea ni de que va. O tu sabes muchas aplicaciones de la teoría de vuestro héroe einstein.




¿Eres capaz de poner algún ejemplo de invento no creado por científico, o es pedirte demasiado?


----------



## Erik morden (20 Ene 2022)

cnk57 dijo:


> ¿Eres capaz de poner algún ejemplo de invento no creado por científico, o es pedirte demasiado?



El pico y la pala


----------



## cnk57 (20 Ene 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> El pico y la pala




Eso sí que s tecnología punta, y no tu teléfono  ¿Lo pillas? No creo.


----------



## cnk57 (20 Ene 2022)

La tierra es un invento tecnológico para ti. Será que has visto algún cable enterrado.


----------



## jus (20 Ene 2022)

Si E=mc ² es la norma.... eso implica que cuando se hayan evaporado todos los agujeros negros ya no habrá más que radiación y por tanto el vacío cuánttico lo gobernará TODO.

Sabemos que en el vacío cuántico no está vacío sino que se crean y destruyen partículas, pero claro... para que se genere un universo de ahí se precisa de MUCHISIMA ENERGÍA, algo que nuestro universo sí tenía y cuando empezó todo el universo era más pequeño que un átomo, ES DECIR... que cuando el universo empezó (de donde viniera), tenía una cantidad gigantísima de energía que luego se transformó en electrones, quarks y radiación (energía)

En un universo vacío, sin ya agujeros negros existiendo si quiera (evaporados), ya la creción de partículas y destrucción de estas dentro del vacío cuántico no se dan esas cantidades de energías bestiales para crear universos nuevos.

Estoy seguro que nuestro universo nació de algo preexistente en otra dimensión espacio-temporal que dio la energía necesaria para la creación del universo actual, pero el requisito previo fue que hubiera muuuucha energía presente donde se diera tal circunstancia para aparecer el big bang


----------



## Erik morden (20 Ene 2022)

cnk57 dijo:


> Eso sí que s tecnología punta, y no tu teléfono  ¿Lo pillas? No creo.



Ten fe, crees que los picos y palas crecen de los árboles? 
Fundir, dar forma y tal es fácil. 
A dia de hoy se usa el pico y la pala, un móvil se queda obsoleto en pocos años. 
Crees que un móvil tiene más punta que un pico? 
Jiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Erik morden (20 Ene 2022)

jus dijo:


> Si E=mc ² es la norma.... eso implica que cuando se hayan evaporado todos los agujeros negros ya no habrá más que radiación y por tanto el vacío cuánttico lo gobernará TODO.
> 
> Sabemos que en el vacío cuántico no está vacío sino que se crean y destruyen partículas, pero claro... para que se genere un universo de ahí se precisa de MUCHISIMA ENERGÍA, algo que nuestro universo sí tenía y cuando empezó todo el universo era más pequeño que un átomo, ES DECIR... que cuando el universo empezó (de donde viniera), tenía una cantidad gigantísima de energía que luego se transformó en electrones, quarks y radiación (energía)
> 
> ...



Qué piensas del éter? 
Luego lo miro, me voy a currar


----------



## snoopi (20 Ene 2022)

cnk57 dijo:


> ¿Eres capaz de poner algún ejemplo de invento no creado por científico, o es pedirte demasiado?



En general, todos los inventos son "casualidades" y el que no lo es, esta basado en otro que se invento "por casualidad"

El resto, gente con mucho tiempo libre, que simplemente ha plasmado en un papel, lo que se ve. 

Por ejemplo, todos vemos como si sueltas una cosa se cae al suelo, pero a nadie le dio por ponerlo en un papel hasta que llego quien tu deberias saber


----------



## SatanClaus (20 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el propio penrose admite en su libro Fashion, Faith, and Fantasy in the New Physics of the Universe - Wikipedia, que pone en solfa a que se ha perdido el norte en el campo de la cosmologia y adentrando en la mera fantasia, que la ciclica conforme es una fumada psicotropica, vamos dentro del canon de la ontologia cientifista atea. *Pero tiene la decencia de admitirlo*. Hay una enorme industria montada en vender el ultimo dogma panteista, con departamentos enteros dedicados a la filfa mas hueca eso si con matematicas avanzadas para darle su punto.



Penrose siempre ha sido honesto con respecto a sus hipótesis, y es el primero en admitirlo cuando estas no son falsables. Lo cual, además de un signo de honestidad, es un excelente *detector de cuñaos*, que quedan en evidencia al atacar sus ideas por no ser científicas, cuando no se han leído ni los prólogos donde él mismo lo reconoce. _La nueva mente del emperador_ es un ejemplo perfecto de esto.

En realidad, Penrose es más matemático que físico, y lo que más le interesa es la consistencia matemática de sus ideas. Lo cual nos lleva a otra cuestión más profunda que lo que se discute en este hilo, y es la relación entre matemática y realidad. Que en el fondo es la cuestión central de toda la filosofía desde Platón y Aristóteles.


----------



## ☠Burbumorido☠ (20 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> No se que le ves de fácil a eso. Intento buscar respuestas lógicas y con sentido, no pajas mentales. Y lo último que pones el que lo debería de pensar eres tú creyendo las bobadas que crees, tanto lo primero como lo segundo.



Lo que yo creo no lo doy por verdad absoluta, es solo un hipótesis chorra, que no me importará cambiar por otra en cuanto tenga evidencias o indicios suficientes, en cambio los religiosos (el cientifismo también va camino de ser una religión, ojo) creen por fe ciega y son fáciles de manipular y esclavizar por ello.


----------



## Larata (20 Ene 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Los agujeros negros NO son la nada, son materia increíblemente densa, densísima, densisimérrima...
> O sea un universo lleno de agujeros negros no es un universo vacío y ¿los agujeros negros comen agujeros negros? se supone que sí ¿podrían comerse entre sí todos los agujeros negros hasta que sólo quede uno? ¿qué pasaría entonces?
> 
> Y aluego está la materia oscura, que aún no se sabe bien lo que es.



Sería un macro agujero negro de una masa casi infinita conprimido en un micropunto, lo que podría ir a la idea de que generaría tal campo gravitatorio que condensaría el mismo universo sobre él, volviendo a formar la singularidad.

De cualquier forma sigo diciendo que me gusta la definición de que Dios es la suma de todos los campos cuánticos del universo.


----------



## Larata (20 Ene 2022)

Tanto rollo para contarnos la historia de Dark Souls versión Paco.


----------



## Archibald (20 Ene 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> En general, todos los inventos son "casualidades" y el que no lo es, esta basado en otro que se invento "por casualidad"
> 
> El resto, gente con mucho tiempo libre, que simplemente ha plasmado en un papel, lo que se ve.
> 
> Por ejemplo, todos vemos como si sueltas una cosa se cae al suelo, pero a nadie le dio por ponerlo en un papel hasta que llego quien tu deberias saber



Siempre me habéis resultado cómicos los fracasados que tras haber sido estudiantes mediocres, por no decir torpes, llegados a cierta edad vais de listos sentando cátedra sobre temas de los que no tenéis ningun conocimiento ni capacidad de entender.

Eres muy cuñado.


----------



## cnk57 (20 Ene 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> A dia de hoy se usa el pico y la pala, un móvil se queda obsoleto en pocos años.



Efectivamente, se quedará obsoleto porque habrá otro más rápido y capaz, mejorado por los CIENTIFICOS.

No por los cuñaos.


----------



## eltonelero (20 Ene 2022)

∞/∞ dijo:


>



Ya nos gustaría que fuera eso....


----------



## jus (20 Ene 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Qué piensas del éter?
> Luego lo miro, me voy a currar



nada, no existe


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Ene 2022)

Penrose se mea incluso como si no tubiera nada que perder en el modelo inflacionario, en las supercuerdas y demas arquitecturas matematicas porque tienen libertades funcionales pantagruelicas; que valen para explicar cualquier cosa basicamente ajustando la enormerrima cantidad de variables de libre designación. No es lo que dice, sino quien lo dice.

La cuestion central de la filosofia no es la relacion entre matematicas (lógica) y realidad, esa relacion es necesaria que exista para empezar siquiera a hacer filosofia. Los que no la reconocen, nunca han hecho filosofía, sino efluvios de psicofilfa. La cuestión central de la filosofia es el eterno conflicto entre los fisicalistas como democrito (SATAN,marxismo e islam; determinismo materialista) y los teleologistas como aristoteles y platon (LOGOS, occidente; libre albedrio ontologico).




SatanClaus dijo:


> Penrose siempre ha sido honesto con respecto a sus hipótesis, y es el primero en admitirlo cuando estas no son falsables. Lo cual, además de un signo de honestidad, es un excelente *detector de cuñaos*, que quedan en evidencia al atacar sus ideas por no ser científicas, cuando no se han leído ni los prólogos donde él mismo lo reconoce. _La nueva mente del emperador_ es un ejemplo perfecto de esto.
> 
> En realidad, Penrose es más matemático que físico, y lo que más le interesa es la consistencia matemática de sus ideas. Lo cual nos lleva a otra cuestión más profunda que lo que se discute en este hilo, y es la relación entre matemática y realidad. Que en el fondo es la cuestión central de toda la filosofía desde Platón y Aristóteles.


----------



## Feynman (20 Ene 2022)

Viva Bankia manque pierda dijo:


> Lo más lógico es pensar que después de la expansión del universo, llegará un momento que la gravedad será mayor que la energía que expande ese universo. Entonces ese mismo universo se contraerá hasta ocupar un espacio muy pequeño, todo esa masa y energía al estar contraído ocupando el volumen de una canica, será inestable y explotara. Volviendo a iniciar otra expansion del universo una vez más...
> Más o menos como un muelle al que empujas, entonces se contrae, lo sueltas...
> Según dicen la energía ni se crea ni se destruye, esta es para mí la explicación...
> Un saludo y cuidaos....



Los últimos resultados experimentales demuestran que no, que el universo seguirá expandiéndose infinitamente.

Y sobre la expansión del universo y big bang, no significa que todo estuviera concentrado en un punto y explotara, ya que eso implicaría un centro del universo. Lo que sucede en realidad es que es el propio espacio tiempo el que se expande., como un globo que vas hinchando poco a poco.

@calopez maldita sea tu calba, haz el subforo de ciencia ya!


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (20 Ene 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Los últimos resultados experimentales demuestran que no, que el universo seguirá expandiéndose infinitamente.
> 
> @calopez maldita sea tu calba, haz el subforo de ciencia ya!



Pero no entiendo cómo se han llevado a cabo esos experimentos, como se han llegado a esas conclusiones y sobre todo, que nivel de certeza tienen cuando no son capaces de discernir cómo empezó todo.

Si hubo un Big Bang (eso para empezar) realmente y si lo hubo, que provocó la expansión, que no explosión como dicen.


----------



## el ejpertoc (20 Ene 2022)

cnk57 dijo:


> Hilo serio.
> 
> Os recomiendo este video. A-co-jo-nan-te.



Aluego loveo


----------



## snoopi (20 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Siempre me habéis resultado cómicos los fracasados que tras haber sido estudiantes mediocres, por no decir torpes, llegados a cierta edad vais de listos sentando cátedra sobre temas de los que no tenéis ningun conocimiento ni capacidad de entender.
> 
> Eres muy cuñado.



¿fracasado? ¿estudiante mediocre? ¿edad? jajajajajja

Soy lo suficientemene mal estudiante y fracasado, para darme cuenta d ela realidad, la mayoria de todos esos inventos, la MAYORIA son de CHIRIPA , de casualidad.

Eso lo sabe todo el mundo y lo admiten hasta los propios descubridores.

El resto suele ser copiar la naturaleza y despues gente RARA muy RARA que dedica su tiempo a pensar e inverstigar, pero que son los menos

Astronomo aficionado, me gusta la fotometria, astrometria, astrofotografia, observacio de asteroides, cometas,exoplanetas etc etc.

Observando como un asteroide tapa una estrella, "a veces" de puta casualidad, de chiripa, de coña, resulta que es un sistema binario y la añadoimos al catalogo de estrellas dobles. Otras veces "de casualidad" observando un exoplaneta, aparece otro . A veces, algun asteroide tiene anillos o "lunas" y se averguda de "casualidad" Otras veces "de casualidad" echando fotos a la luna o a jupiter se ve como impacta un meteoro. "de casualidad"

Y asi se ha ido descubriendo casi todo, de casualidad. Otros descubren que con las pastillas de la tension, curaban que la polla no se levantara y le llamaron viagra.

Asi con todo. La mayoria de los descubrimientos son "de casualidad" y en muchas ocasiones, como en mi caso, dedicando tiempo libre a un hobye

Si tuvieras mas de medio cerebro, lo sabrias de sobras.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (20 Ene 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> ¿fracasado? ¿estudiante mediocre? ¿edad? jajajajajja
> 
> Soy lo suficientemene mal estudiante y fracasado, para darme cuenta d ela realidad, la mayoria de todos esos inventos, la MAYORIA son de CHIRIPA , de casualidad.
> 
> ...



A ver, todos los ejemplos que has puesto no son 100% casualidad. Es una observación a un astro que se hace durante X tiempo. 

Van escaneando a ver qué encuentran como no podría ser de otro modo en un cielo tan inmenso...

Casualidad es que buscando un tratamiento para la angina de pecho se crease la Viagra.


----------



## Remero consentido (20 Ene 2022)

☠Burbumorido☠ dijo:


> Yo creo que a parte de las 4 fuerzas fundamentales de la física (electromagnetismo, gravedad, nuclear débil y fuerte), existen al menos otras dos fuerzas de la física, creación y destrucción, orden y caos, masculino y femenino, ying y yang, etc. Todo es dual, excepto lo que no lo es, lo cual es otra dualidad.
> 
> Retomando la anécdota de Newton y la manzana, la manzana se cae por la fuerza de la gravedad no porque nadie la tire, del mismo modo el universo se creó por la fuerza de la creación, que no tiene nada que ver con un dios consciente sino es simplemente un fenómeno físico. La incógnita es saber como y porque surgieron dichas fuerzas.




A estas alturas de la fisica es más facil y demostrable el teocreacionismo que la teoría de extraños sucesos que produjeron algo


----------



## Teuro (20 Ene 2022)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Nadie crea a Dios. Dios es infinito y eterno y por tanto ni puede ser creado ni puede dejar de existir. No puede tener ni principio ni fin. Dios siempre Es.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk



Que el Universo sea infinito y eterno solo se puede explicar porque lo creo Dios, que es aun más infinito y eterno que el univero, pero no podemos cuestionarnos quien creo a Dios, que seguramente es todavía más infinito y eterno ...


----------



## Vorsicht (20 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Me alegra ver en este hilo que estas mamarrachadas cada vez tienen menos público.



Que retrato más majo!


----------



## Teuro (20 Ene 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> El Big Bang es el mito fundador y fundante de los que creen en la 100sia.
> 
> La bata blanca es otro taparrabos, por mucho que se hagan los dignos.



El Big Bang es el "parche" actualmente tomado como más probable. Fíjate que no es un hecho, sino una "teoría", es decir, es algo no demostrado que podría derrumbarse ante el descubrimiento de alguna evidencia que lo contradiga. La ciencia exige pruebas y demostraciones para tomar algo como real y hasta ahora el Bing Bang no está demostrado aunque es aceptado como lo más probable, además requiere de "artificios" como la Teoría de la Inflación para que se sostenga. Por otra parte en física cuántica la teoría "más de moda" actualmente es la Teoría de Cuerdas, pero se sabe que es tan inconsistente que hasta hay científicos que lo consideran ciencia fallida, como un juego o capricho matemático.

La teoría de la grabitación universal de Newton se sabe que es absolutamente incompleta, pero eso no es obstaculo para que puedas ir a la Luna aplicando solamente lo que esa teoría nos da, también se sabe que la teoría de la relatividad de Einstein hace aguas en los agujeros negros, que no da soluciones en esas condiciones y también se sabe que el modelo estandar de física es incompleto, pero es la herramienta que se usa hoy día porque p ara los problemas del "día a día" funciona bien.


----------



## Teuro (20 Ene 2022)

jus dijo:


> Si E=mc ² es la norma.... eso implica que cuando se hayan evaporado todos los agujeros negros ya no habrá más que radiación y por tanto el vacío cuánttico lo gobernará TODO.
> 
> Sabemos que en el vacío cuántico no está vacío sino que se crean y destruyen partículas, pero claro... para que se genere un universo de ahí se precisa de MUCHISIMA ENERGÍA, algo que nuestro universo sí tenía y cuando empezó todo el universo era más pequeño que un átomo, ES DECIR... que cuando el universo empezó (de donde viniera), tenía una cantidad gigantísima de energía que luego se transformó en electrones, quarks y radiación (energía)
> 
> ...



A mi me da la impresión de que "la gracia" de este universo y la teoría de Penrose es que lo muy chiquitito, chiquitito y concentrado a nivel cuántico es exactamente igual que lo enorme, gigantesco y descomunal sin apenas concentración. Que lo cuántico domina el universo y que cuando desaparecen ciertas condiciones el universo vacío y el punto de materia previo al Big Bang son lo mismo.


----------



## Cicciolino (20 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Fíjate que no es un hecho, sino una "teoría", es decir, es algo no demostrado que podría derrumbarse ante el descubrimiento de alguna evidencia que lo contradiga.



En ciencia, "teoría" significa conjunto de leyes. No es una hipótesis ni una conjetura, como apuntas.

Normal que creas en paridas como el Big Bang o los viajes a la Luna si pegas esos patinazos...

DEP en bata blanca.


----------



## Archibald (20 Ene 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> ¿fracasado? ¿estudiante mediocre? ¿edad? jajajajajja
> 
> Soy lo suficientemene mal estudiante y fracasado, para darme cuenta d ela realidad, la mayoria de todos esos inventos, la MAYORIA son de CHIRIPA , de casualidad.
> 
> ...



Eres muy CUÑADO.


snoopi dijo:


> ¿fracasado? ¿estudiante mediocre? ¿edad? jajajajajja
> 
> Soy lo suficientemene mal estudiante y fracasado, para darme cuenta d ela realidad, la mayoria de todos esos inventos, la MAYORIA son de CHIRIPA , de casualidad.
> 
> ...



Joder, tenemos un caso de CUÑADISMO EXTREMO.

Hacia tiempo que no leía tantas paridas. Es lo que tiene internet, que cada uno puede opinar cualquier gilipollez. El problema viene cuando el voto de personajes como tú valen lo mismo que el de una persona formada.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (20 Ene 2022)

pues igual que sale el semen de una paja mental


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (20 Ene 2022)

jojo que teoria mas simetrica...


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (20 Ene 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> ¿fracasado? ¿estudiante mediocre? ¿edad? jajajajajja
> 
> Soy lo suficientemene mal estudiante y fracasado, para darme cuenta d ela realidad, la mayoria de todos esos inventos, la MAYORIA son de CHIRIPA , de casualidad.
> 
> ...



fracasado buscando justificaciones..


----------



## kabeljau (20 Ene 2022)

A lo mejor cuando chocan dos galaxias se forma un Big-Bang, y hay infinitos Big-Bang en el Universo, ¿quién sabe?
Lo que sí es seguro es que la galaxia Andrómeda chocará con la Vía Láctea, estamos a 2,5 millones de años luz y viene hacia nosotros a la velocidad de 145 Kilómetros por segundo, tardará un huevo*, pero chocaremos.
*el huevo es una medida muy grande que no se atiene al Sistema Métrico Decimal.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (20 Ene 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Yo llego a pensar que el universo es infinito y que han habido y habrán infinitos big bangs. Vivimos en un espacio-tiempo de uno de esos big bangs.
> El universo en el que vivimos se dirige a otro universo mayor que lo atrae por su gravedad. Existen los multiversos con universos que nacen y desaparecen. Nacen del big bang y mueren por contracción o disolución.
> 
> FIN.



Yo pienso algo parecido... (quitando que lo de infinito no lo veo porque creo que es teóricamente imposible.)

pero de donde nace todo?

De la nada no pudo.

Ese es el quid de la question.


----------



## snoopi (20 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Eres muy CUÑADO.
> 
> Joder, tenemos un caso de CUÑADISMO EXTREMO.
> 
> Hacia tiempo que no leía tantas paridas. Es lo que tiene internet, que cada uno puede opinar cualquier gilipollez. El problema viene cuando el voto de personajes como tú valen lo mismo que el de una persona formada.



Pero como eres tan sumamente creido y cenutrio . No serias capaz de seguirme ni en mis pasatiempos, ni en mis cosas de ocio. 

El big ban es una OCURRENCIA mas de todas las que hay, que puede o no cuadrar con la realidad alguna de ellas.

El problema de los bobos como tu, es que les venden el big ban por que en aquel entonces a nadie "se le ocurrio" otra cosa y ahora resulta que hay al menos una docena de teorias , universos ciclicos, multiversos, etc etc.

DE momento es mas factible la existencia de un Dios, que todas las ocurrencias que se dicen. Ocurrencias "divinas" todo sea dicho.

Asi que deja de faltar al respeto y si tienes alguna "ocurrencia" que aportar, cosa que dudo, no tienes mas que venir y la debatimos. Tu problema principal de meterte en estos charcos, es que no sabes ni buscar la estrella polar o las principales constelaciones y vienes de Bigbanero experto.

Ridiculo y el tonto es lo que haces


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (20 Ene 2022)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Yo pienso algo parecido... (quitando que lo de infinito no lo veo porque creo que es teóricamente imposible.)
> 
> pero de donde nace todo?
> 
> ...



la explicacion es que la nada material es distinta de la nada espacio-temporal


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (20 Ene 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Pero como eres tan sumamente creido y cenutrio . No serias capaz de seguirme ni en mis pasatiempos, ni en mis cosas de ocio.
> 
> El big ban es una OCURRENCIA mas de todas las que hay, que puede o no cuadrar con la realidad alguna de ellas.
> 
> ...



claro que si , y ese dios es Jehova ...el de los prepùcios.. es sin duda lo mas probable.. ademas tenemos la torah..


----------



## snoopi (20 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> fracasado buscando justificaciones..



Fracasados son todos esos de carrera poniendo cafes y no los que somos profesionales o empresarios ,como en mi caso, de lo que nos gusta y de ocio nos dedicamos a cosas cientificas, entre otras muchas mas. Muchos de los que tu consideras "no fracasados", solicitan mi colaboracion o ayuda para ganarse SU pan, con cosas que hago de "ocio" Es lo que tiene la capacidad cerebral, puedes hacer en esta vida lo que te da la gana y no lo que quisieran otros que hicieras. Justificaciones las busca el que tiene un titulo en la pared , que le sirve lo mismo que tenerlo colgado en el WC


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (20 Ene 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Fracasados son todos esos de carrera poniendo cafes y no los que somos profesionales o empresarios ,como en mi caso, de lo que nos gusta y de ocio nos dedicamos a cosas cientificas, entre otras muchas mas. Muchos de los que tu consideras "no fracasados", solicitan mi colaboracion o ayuda para ganarse SU pan, con cosas que hago de "ocio" Es lo que tiene la capacidad cerebral, puedes hacer en esta vida lo que te da la gana y no lo que quisieran otros que hicieras. Justificaciones las busca el que tiene un titulo en la pared , que le sirve lo mismo que tenerlo colgado en el WC



bien dicho , si has fracasado no tienes por que avergonzarte . siempre pudes fingir intereses anexos y salvar la cara.. ademas de los temas profesionales o empresariales que siempre sirven para maquear el monigote..


----------



## snoopi (20 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> claro que si , y ese dios es Jehova ...el de los prepùcios.. es sin duda lo mas probable.. ademas tenemos la torah..



Pues no lo descartes. Lo mismo que no puedes medir los sentimientos o los pensamientos, no descartes un ente o dios, que tampoco puedas medir. 

Mientras no se compruebe que esa opcion no es cierta o que hay otra que si lo es, esta encima de la mesa como cualquier otra teoria. 

La unica certeza es que no se tiene ni nputa idea del origen del universo, ni la necesidad de soñar o dormir , ni de como llega la consciencia a una persona, ni nada del estilo. 

Asi que.......a esperar que algun iluminado lo descubra


----------



## snoopi (20 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> bien dicho , si has fracasado no tienes por que avergonzarte . siempre pudes fingir intereses anexos y salvar la cara.. ademas de los temas profesionales o empresariales que siempre sirven para maquear el monigote..



Dependera de lo que consideres fracaso o acierto. Hay gente la mar de feliz , en el paro cobrando su paguita desde siempre , viendo pasar los dias del bar al parque y del parque al bar

conozco varios de esos "vagos" profesionales. Y asi se moriran. ¿considerarias que han fracasao? pues no, hacen NADa que es lo que quieren, no dar golpe.

Baja del burro, que lo que tu creas no tiene que ser


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (20 Ene 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Dependera de lo que consideres fracaso o acierto. Hay gente la mar de feliz , en el paro cobrando su paguita desde siempre , viendo pasar los dias del bar al parque y del parque al bar
> 
> conozco varios de esos "vagos" profesionales. Y asi se moriran. ¿considerarias que han fracasao? pues no, hacen NADa que es lo que quieren, no dar golpe.
> 
> Baja del burro, que lo que tu creas no tiene que ser



bien dicho una vez mas ...es incierto el exito y mucho mas el fracaso . sobre todo si parasitas convenientemente y encima te tiras el pegote...


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (20 Ene 2022)

por lo de la nada y luego todo se llena ... es muy simetrica y muy bonita...lastima la ley de conservacion materia energia..pero quiza pueda enmendarse esta para acomodarla..


----------



## Xequinfumfa (20 Ene 2022)

poppom dijo:


> ¿Y en qué universo se encuentra alojada dicha simulación?
> Las teorías de la simulación lo único que hacen es desviar la cuestión del primer origen.
> Para nosotros es irrelevante si estamos dentro de una simulación dentro de un universo o si somos una creación de un universo primario, una teoría y la otra tienen la misma lógica. Aún así, esa disputa es innecesaria, porque lo que se busca es el precursor, la causa primera. Me da igual ser un cerebro en una probeta, una serie de 0y1 o un conjunto de Carbono e Hidrógeno.
> Quién o qué hizo algo por primera vez?



DIOS


----------



## Sapere_Aude (20 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Que el Universo sea infinito y eterno solo se puede explicar porque lo creo Dios, que es aun más infinito y eterno que el univero, pero no podemos cuestionarnos quien creo a Dios, que seguramente es todavía más infinito y eterno ...



El universo no es infinito ni eterno, prueba de ello es el propio Big Bang. Los físicos modernos la cagan cuando empiezan a fantasear con el origen y creador de esta explosión, que no es otro que Dios. Y si algo tiene comienzo no puede ser ni infinito ni eterno.

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Josey Wales (20 Ene 2022)

Sino se pronuncian los Newtrola es que es mentira


----------



## Teuro (20 Ene 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> En ciencia, "teoría" significa conjunto de leyes. No es una hipótesis ni una conjetura, como apuntas.
> 
> Normal que creas en paridas como el Big Bang o los viajes a la Luna si pegas esos patinazos...
> 
> DEP en bata blanca.



Está usted tremendamente equivocado con el uso de "teoría" en ciencia (o matemáticas). Recurramos a la RAE en sus acepciones 1 y 3:



https://dle.rae.es/teor%C3%ADa



teoría
Del gr. θεωρία _theōría._

1. f. Conocimiento especulativo considerado con independencia de toda aplicación.
2. f. Serie de las leyes que sirven para relacionar determinado orden de fenómenos.
3. f. Hipótesis cuyas consecuencias se aplican a toda una ciencia o a parte muy importante de ella.
4. f. Entre los antiguos griegos, procesión religiosa.


Resumiendo:
Teoría: Sucesos observados que no pueden demostrarse.
Teorema: Sucesos observados que se pueden demostrar de forma irrefutable.

Más información aquí








Las diferencias entre ley, teoría y teorema


Explicamos las diferencias entre ley, teoría y teorema, tres conceptos usados en entornos académicos y jurídicos y que, aunque tienen puntos en común...




psicologiaymente.com


----------



## Teuro (20 Ene 2022)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> El universo no es infinito ni eterno, prueba de ello es el propio Big Bang. Los físicos modernos la cagan cuando empiezan a fantasear con el origen y creador de esta explosión, que no es otro que Dios. Y si algo tiene comienzo no puede ser ni infinito ni eterno.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk



El problema de Dios. "Las afirmaciones extraordinarias requiren pruebas extraordinarias". Dios no deja de ser una creencia o fantasía, no se puede atribuir la ciencia a un mago o hechizero sin pruebas de su existencia. Lo que está claro es que el Universo se rige por unas leyes muy concretas y no hay angeles ni demonios interviniendo en ellas. Que la causa de la propia existencia del Universo sea de Dios no implica que te creas las historietas que te han enseñado desde crio. Si hay un Dios o arquitecto estoy seguro que no se llama Yahve ni Mahoma, ambos producto de la fantasía inherente de los humanos.


----------



## Lovecraf (20 Ene 2022)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> El universo no es infinito ni eterno, prueba de ello es el propio Big Bang. Los físicos modernos la cagan cuando empiezan a fantasear con el origen y creador de esta explosión, que no es otro que Dios. Y si algo tiene comienzo no puede ser ni infinito ni eterno.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk



Para Penrose el BigBang tal como se le conoce no existe. Para el el universo cuando esté se enfríe en su bastedad ocurrirá otro evento como el que provocó nuestro universo y esto se repetirá infinitamente en el futuro como se ha repetido infinitamente en el pasado. Te rompe las neuronas.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (20 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Da igual, metas a Dios o no lo metas el problema sigue siendo el mismo. Si este universo lo creó Dios ¿Quién creo a Dios? ¿Un Mega-Dios?.



Llegado a ese punto, creo lo que diferencia a un Dios de otro ser vivo, es que es AUTO CREADO.

A dios no lo creó un mega dios, al mega dios no los creó un ultra mega dios,

sino que Dios se AUTO CREÓ.

Por eso es Dios.


Pero bueno... ¿cómo algo puede auto crearse? Es físicamente imposible... al menos en este universo. O eso dice la *zzzienzzzia*


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (20 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> la explicacion es que la nada material es distinta de la nada espacio-temporal



Ufff...

bueno... tendré que leer al respecto porque suena bien, pero ni puta idea hoiga


----------



## Erik morden (21 Ene 2022)

jus dijo:


> Si E=mc ² es la norma.... eso implica que cuando se hayan evaporado todos los agujeros negros ya no habrá más que radiación y por tanto el vacío cuánttico lo gobernará TODO.
> 
> Sabemos que en el vacío cuántico no está vacío sino que se crean y destruyen partículas, pero claro... para que se genere un universo de ahí se precisa de MUCHISIMA ENERGÍA, algo que nuestro universo sí tenía y cuando empezó todo el universo era más pequeño que un átomo, ES DECIR... que cuando el universo empezó (de donde viniera), tenía una cantidad gigantísima de energía que luego se transformó en electrones, quarks y radiación (energía)
> 
> ...



La materia y la energía se destruye? 
Sabes lo que pasa en agujero negro? 
Lo de universos paralelos me ha gustado, pitagórico?


----------



## azazel_iii (21 Ene 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> El problema es que el universo se está expandiendo de modo concéntrico, pero el problema más gordo es que la expansión es acelerada, lo cual nos indica con que venimos de un punto vamos hacia algo que no sabemos dónde es.
> 
> Yo siemplemente creo que tenemos una mente limitada y no podemos comprender conceptos como nada o infinito, es imposible que comprendamos la cuarta dimensión y existe matemáticamente lo cual nos hace pensar que es real, pero mucho más grave es que por lo menos hay 7 dimensiones y dos pequeñas demostrable matemáticamente.
> 
> ...



Sigo diciendo que la gravedad es una manifestación en la realidad que percibimos de otra dimensión que no somos capaces de analizar o ver. Pero experimentamos sus efectos.


----------



## El Chucho (21 Ene 2022)

☠Burbumorido☠ dijo:


> Yo creo que a parte de las 4 fuerzas fundamentales de la física (electromagnetismo, gravedad, nuclear débil y fuerte), existen al menos otras dos fuerzas de la física, creación y destrucción, orden y caos, masculino y femenino, ying y yang, etc. Todo es dual, excepto lo que no lo es, lo cual es otra dualidad.
> 
> Retomando la anécdota de Newton y la manzana, la manzana se cae por la fuerza de la gravedad no porque nadie la tire, del mismo modo el universo se creó por la fuerza de la creación, que no tiene nada que ver con un dios consciente sino es simplemente un fenómeno físico. La incógnita es saber como y porque surgieron dichas fuerzas.



Pero como se ha creado esta fuerza de la creacion? Sola? De la nada?


----------



## Kurten (21 Ene 2022)

Migue111 dijo:


> Articulo absurdo que no explica lo que promete. A ver si les queda claro a esos cientificos que de la nada absoluta nunca jamas puede surgir algo.



Y cómo lo sabes???

Un saludo


----------



## Migue111 (21 Ene 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Y cómo lo sabes???
> 
> Un saludo



Intuicion y logica. Evidentemente no puedo demostrarlo ni dar formulas.


----------



## Kurten (21 Ene 2022)

Migue111 dijo:


> Intuicion y logica. Evidentemente no puedo demostrarlo ni dar formulas.



Entonces....complicado 

Un saludo


----------



## azazel_iii (21 Ene 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Yo creo que toda materia que cae en cualquier agujero negro de universo entra en una singularidad espacio-tiempo que la "lanza" al mismo punto del espacio y al mismo punto temporal. Es decir....al Big Bang.



Pero entonces perderían masa, en vez de ganarla.


----------



## azazel_iii (21 Ene 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Perdona que te desilusione pero tu teoría es muy de los años 80, se conoce como el big crunch y esta totalmente desfasada y descartada por las evidencias cosmológicas descubiertas en las últimas décadas como por ejemplo la expansión acelerada del universo...



Que algo acerele por una fuerza inicial no implica que no pueda decelerar, y luego condensarse de nuevo por cualquier otro tipo de fuerza. Imagina un muelle que se estira trás estar comprimido, o una pelota que es lanzada en la tierra hacia arriba con una aceleración inicial. Si observas esos objectos acelerando y te quedás ahí estás viendo la mitad de la película, pero sin observar desde fuera no puedes ver más.

No sabemos si el Universo es infinito, ni cuántas dimensiones tiene, ni qué provoca esa aceleración inicial como para que vayamos por ahí dando teorías por ciertas. Por desgracia en astronomía casi todo es mera especulación, y salvo ondas gravitacionales hay pocos avances reales en los últimos años.

Que desde nuestra perspectiva veamos que el cosmos está acelerando en nuesto instante temporal NO SIGNIFICA absolutamente nada.


----------



## azazel_iii (21 Ene 2022)

tarkus07 dijo:


> Algunos, dice... y lo deja allí como si fuese una idea absurda de algún chiflado.
> 
> 
> Agujeros negros que se comen todo para luego evaporarse...  una idea basada en la teoría del porqueyolovalgo.
> ...



No tiene sentido que un agujero negro que por definición acumula masa, incluido fotones, su cometido sea el de perecer sin más. Si la energía solo se transforma, ¿a dónde va? La tendencia más sensata (no tiene que ser correcta) es que si acumula masa sin parar llegará a un punto de inestabilidad tal que acabe estallando con una virulencia increíble (¿nuevo Big Bang?).

Intento ver el universo en todas sus formas y buscar analogías con modelos más sencillos. Todo en el Universo busca el punto mínimo de energía que le otorge estabilidad y siempre me gustó la idea de que una galaxia (e incluso un sistema solar) no son más que átomos a gran escala. Algunos átomos son estables, y perduran eternamente en un estado mínimo de energía. Otros, sin embargo, son densos, pesados y con configuraciones tan inestables que se acaban siendo radioactivos y descomponiéndose en el tiempo, mutando a otros elementos al perder elementos en su núcleo.

Es como un sistema solar. En las etapas primigenias todo es gas, polvo que se acumula y forma planetas y estrellas. Hay una fase virulenta con colisiones de cuerpos celestes, bombardeos de meteoros y toda clase de inestabilidades y luego, tras miles de millones de años... planetas enfriados, órbitas estables y un sistema en paz y relativa armonía, como puede ser nuestro sistema solar.

Se me la pinza a estas horas...


----------



## Silvia Charo (21 Ene 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Los últimos resultados experimentales demuestran que no, que el universo seguirá expandiéndose infinitamente.
> 
> Y sobre la expansión del universo y big bang, no significa que todo estuviera concentrado en un punto y explotara, ya que eso implicaría un centro del universo. Lo que sucede en realidad es que es el propio espacio tiempo el que se expande., como un globo que vas hinchando poco a poco.
> 
> @calopez maldita sea tu calba, haz el subforo de ciencia ya!



Burbuja ya tiene subforo de ciencia, se llama conspiraciones.


----------



## Educo Gratis (21 Ene 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Que algo acerele por una fuerza inicial no implica que no pueda decelerar, y luego condensarse de nuevo por cualquier otro tipo de fuerza. Imagina un muelle que se estira trás estar comprimido, o una pelota que es lanzada en la tierra hacia arriba con una aceleración inicial. Si observas esos objectos acelerando y te quedás ahí estás viendo la mitad de la película, pero sin observar desde fuera no puedes ver más.
> 
> No sabemos si el Universo es infinito, ni cuántas dimensiones tiene, ni qué provoca esa aceleración inicial como para que vayamos por ahí dando teorías por ciertas. Por desgracia en astronomía casi todo es mera especulación, y salvo ondas gravitacionales hay pocos avances reales en los últimos años.
> 
> Que desde nuestra perspectiva veamos que el cosmos está acelerando en nuesto instante temporal NO SIGNIFICA absolutamente nada.



Por poder puede pasar cualquier cosa, el tema no es ese, el tema es que no hay ninguna evidencia ni observación que avale tal teoría, es más, las que vamos teniendo indican todo lo contrario. En el big crunch la fuerza que contraería el universo sería la gravedad, pero dadas las observaciones se llega a la conclusión que será imposible que esta fuerza reagrupe la materia. 

Por eso se hace difícil creer que algo extraordinario vaya a pasar...


----------



## Maedhros (21 Ene 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> No tiene sentido que un agujero negro que por definición acumula masa, incluido fotones, su cometido sea el de perecer sin más. Si la energía solo se transforma, ¿a dónde va? La tendencia más sensata (no tiene que ser correcta) es que si acumula masa sin parar llegará a un punto de inestabilidad tal que acabe estallando con una virulencia increíble (¿nuevo Big Bang?).
> 
> Intento ver el universo en todas sus formas y buscar analogías con modelos más sencillos. Todo en el Universo busca el punto mínimo de energía que le otorge estabilidad y siempre me gustó la idea de que una galaxia (e incluso un sistema solar) no son más que átomos a gran escala. Algunos átomos son estables, y perduran eternamente en un estado mínimo de energía. Otros, sin embargo, son densos, pesados y con configuraciones tan inestables que se acaban siendo radioactivos y descomponiéndose en el tiempo, mutando a otros elementos al perder elementos en su núcleo.
> 
> ...



Los agujeros negros, al igual que cualquier otro objeto no tienen cometido alguno. Se rigen según las leyes conocidas hasta ahora y punto.

Los agujeros negros pierden masa por la radiación de Hawking, algo sobradamente demostrado y que le valió al susodicho el premio nobel.

PD: Los fotones no tienen masa.


----------



## Napalm (21 Ene 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Pero entonces perderían masa, en vez de ganarla.



No se sabe que es lo que pasa en la singularidad de un agujero negro. La física convencional "hace aguas" ahi.

Simplemente creo que la singularidad comprime el espacio y de alguna forma reinicia el tiempo.

Todo lo que cae en un agujero negro se transforma en energía equivalente a su masa en el momento 0.

Es decir, el Big Bang desde "este lado" es una explosión, pero desde el otro es un proceso constante. Desde este lado ocurre al instante a la vez que se crea el tiempo pero desde el otro ha durado billones de años....

Nosotros somos "el otro lado". Bueno....los agujeros negros de nuestro universo, del bigBan que va a crear el próximo universo.

Ahora...que proceso creo el primer universo....lo dejamos para otro día 

Todo esto, con el estómago lleno ,eh!!


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Feb 2022)

Como no soy astrofísico no puedo demostrarlo, pero sospecho que la teoría del Big Bang es un error debido al antropocentrismo.

Mis alcances me dicen que todo surge del fenómeno observado en el que las galaxias se alejan de nosotros y cuanto más lejos a más velocidad, Ahí es donde veo el error que implica que de la nada surgió el todo.

Mi hipótesis es que somos nosotros los que nos hundimos a gran velocidad en un agujero negro.

Dicho con palabras Paco un observador montado en un tren podría pensar que el mundo se aleja de él a gran velocidad y elucubra que por tanto hubo un momento inicial en que todo estaba contraído. Sin ser consciente de que es él quien se aleja, en este caso atraído a gran velocidad por la fuerza gravitacional de un agujero negro que engulle la vía láctea y las galaxias más próximas.


----------



## Mabuse (9 Feb 2022)

Supongamos que existe un origen de coordenadas para todos los universos. Al ser un punto no tiene dimensiones, pero por él pasa absolutamente todo lo que existió, existe, existirá, existiera o existiese. Sería entonces innecesario hacer la distinción entre la nada y el todo.
Si nos metiéramos dentro del punto, podríamos ver absolutamente todos los universos empezar y terminar. Podríamos leer todos los posts perdidos del floro, acceder a todas las webs porno de pago y ver toda la filmografía de Troma sin necesidad de conexión.


----------



## selenio (9 Feb 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Cuando dice universo se refiere a universo o el universo que nosotros comprendemos? Por qué todo indica que si existió un bigbang , pero no significa que sea el único universo ni que podamos ser el fruto de otros universos, estamos muy limitados aún.
> 
> Por mucho que indaguen, la existencia de Dios es irrefutable, vengamos de dónde vengamos, dios está por encima, no me refiero a un señor de barba blanca, si no a algo que no puedo comprender mi explicar, simplemente se que está y sé que el existe.



Es que el mismo universo puede ser una extension de dios o dios mismo, o lo que creemos que es dios, y eso explicaria lo de "esta en todas partes y es omnipotente y omnipresente y creo toda las cosas", porque desde luego lo que es indudable es que el universo nos creo a nosotros mismos y todo lo que nos rodea, es decir el universo en si mismo , el tejido espacio tiempo, la materia y energia que contiene es dios o una extension del mismo, otra cosa es que sepamos comunicarnos con ese ser o entidad consciente, siendo la idea del viejo barbudo con el triangulo en la cabeza una metafora de la antiguedad y un dios a imagen y semejanza del hombre, mas que al contrario, por eso la idea de un dios o entidad creadora se me antoja muy distinta a las creencias religiosas tradicionales.

Pero ante todo, NO TENEMOS NI PUTA IDEA, y los cientificos solo dan palos de ciego, con teorias especulativas cada vez mas delirantes, todo para sacar a dios de la creacion.

De hecho la idea de nada, que dicen , osea la ausencia de este espacio/tiempo, no es nada, siempre es algo, con lo cual ellos mismos han quitado significado a la nada, haciendo que sea algo, "multiverso", "teoria de supercuerdas", etc.


----------



## Pentotal_Sodico (9 Feb 2022)

Y si todo es consecuencia de "el movimiento"?

Y si el espacio tridimensional ya existia y la materia estaba colocada en el de forma tan energeticamente baja, "fria" y estructurada por todo el espacio existente y autocontenido por esta estructuracion y fue una anomalia X la que provocó movimiento generando asi colisiones en cadena calentando el escenario de modo que se "encendio" todo dando lugar a lo que conocemos como big bang?

Y si no fue creacion, y solo movimiento? el acto de moverse en si lo que generó y genera todo?


----------



## selenio (9 Feb 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Nuestra incapacidad de percibir la realidad nos limita la comprensión.




Pues claro que estamos y estaremos siempre limitados, por eso dios se puede partir la caja de nosotros, nunca llegaremos a el de forma fisica y material.

Donde esta el limite de lo muy grande?, universo, multiverso?, cuartas , quintas dimensiones fisicas, etc, etc?.

Donde esta el limite de lo muy pequeño?, fermiones , bosones?, multiples particulas cuanticas?, etc, etc?.

Solo podemos especular y especular a nivel fisico y material, porque estamos limitadisimos y los cienificos.....lo saben, pero juegan y deliran con ello, en teorias y teorias totalmente indemostrables que son mas , metafisica religiosa que ciencia pura.


----------



## 2plx2 (9 Feb 2022)

Soy humano, y cualquier cosa que no sea pensar a escala humana me parece especulación.

Entiendo que a alguien le pueda generar interés lo que ocurrió o lo que ocurrirá a miles de millones de años vista. Pero no es mi caso.


----------



## Mora (9 Feb 2022)

Infinito….universo crea conciencia crea universo crea conciencia…infinito 
Somos un paso evolutivo de la consciencia creadora de universos creadores de consciencias.


----------



## Pseudoalfa (9 Feb 2022)

Lo importante es que toda teoría cientifica es y quiere ser amoral, objetiva, antihumana. Es todo muy interesante intelectualmente pero a nosotros, los monos culturales, no nos sirve para nada. Por tanto el peligro es que con estas teorias andemos despistados para la vida, ojo cuidado con esto.

La torah lo mismo pero al revés, pretende ser una cosmologia, lo cual no nos interesa, pero lo bueno que tiene es que a los monos culturales nos funciona estupendamente para la vida y sus peligros, al ser un espejo del ser humano. Es un lifehack con pretensiones cosmologicas que ni puta falta le hacen, total no podemos aspirar a nada mas universal que nuestra alma.

No mezcleis ambas cosas, dad a la ciencia lo que es de la ciencia y dad a Dios lo que es de Dios.


----------



## tws8weir2 (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## Triptolemo (9 Feb 2022)

Soy ateo y materialista, pero si tuviera que creer en un hombre religioso sería en el maestro Eckhart...
Más que nada porque el maestro da una lección diciendo que si Dios es omnipotente Dios podría decidir ser NADA, de lo contrario no sería un Dios omnipotente, sería un Dios encerrado en su propio jaula, no podría escapar a nada que no fuera otra jaula...
Eckhart habla casi como un científico, mejor ha veces sobre el ser y la nada...

A mi me encanta la física y la astronomía a nivel paco, y veo que los científicos quieren ver lo que hay detrás de la puerta n°678 sin aún conocer ni lo que hay tras la primera. Especular esta bien, pero a ciertas escalas sin la ayuda de la vida no orgánica no podremos hacer nada o poco...

Los grandes sabios de la eternidad serán las máquinas, y aún así serán mortales, al menos a una vida...


----------



## selenio (9 Feb 2022)

tws8weir2 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 936666



Es que el Big Bang no es incompatible con la idea de Dios, el BigBang reafirma la idea del Genesis o Creacion, por eso ese cura que era fisico de particulas del CERN lo veia totalmente compatible, porque lo es.

El problema es que hoy en dia la ciencia se usa politicamente, y la ciencia tiene la limitacion de lo que se puede percibir, el resto , osea en el terreno teorico, solo es especulacion y fe, al igual que cualquier religion, hoy en dia mucha ciencia se ha vuelto dogmatica , por tanto anticiencia.


----------



## Seren (9 Feb 2022)

La cantidad de cosas que al humano le falta por conocer es infinito, la misma cantidad que hace 100.000 años y lo mismo que nos faltará en el futuro, dado que si infinito es la información existente, X lo que ya sabemos e Y lo que nos falta, en la formula X+Y=infinito, Y=infinito

Esto significa que con lo que entendemos como ciencia siempre vamos a estar a la misma distancia del conocimiento absoluto, siempre a una distancia eterna. Lo que también se puede entender como desconocimiento absoluto de la realidad.

¿y cual es el camino que lleva a la verdad?No lo sabemos, pero probablemente sea algo muy distinto a lo que entendemos como saber y ciencia actuales. Algo atemporal y fuera de la ley causa-efecto


----------



## Icibatreuh (9 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> _«La última estrella se irá enfriando poco a poco y al final se desvanecerá. Con su muerte el universo volverá a ser un lugar vacío carente de luz, vida o significado»._
> 
> Así fue la advertencia del físico Brian Cox en un episodio emitido recientemente de la serie Universe, de la BBC. La muerte de la última estrella será solo el principio de una era infinitamente prolongada y oscura.
> 
> ...



A Penrose le dieron el Premio Nobel por algo totalmente diferente a lo que se habla en el artículo.

Es una trampa saducea mencionar el premio para hacer más creíble cualquier disparatada teoría que pueda tener el galardonado.

"En 2020, Penrose fue galardonado con la mitad del Premio Nobel de Física *por el descubrimiento de que la formación de agujeros negros es una predicción sólida de la teoría general de la relatividad,* la otra mitad fue compartida entre Reinhard Genzel y Andrea M. Ghez.


----------



## Ponix (9 Feb 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Como decía un amigo: yo no creo en Dios, creo en que la nada se comprime y explota formando algo.



Así son.


----------



## BHAN83 (9 Feb 2022)

Cualquier ser humano puede crear ideas, informacion de la nada.

Y todo lo que conoces del universo es informacion que llega a tus sentidos.


----------



## Volvitо (9 Feb 2022)

¿Los follaglobos no podéis parar de dar ascopena o qué?


Vaya reunión de nulos, colega.


----------



## BHAN83 (9 Feb 2022)

que evidencias hay de que no vivimos en una simulacion?


piensenlo bien amigos solo podemos experimentar el presente. entonces es posible no digo que sea cierto pero como minimo es posible que el universo solo tenga dos minutos de antiguedad y nosotros seamos software al que se le han introducido memorias falsas de hechos pasados? amigo tu crees que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## geremi (9 Feb 2022)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Nadie crea a Dios. Dios es infinito y eterno y por tanto ni puede ser creado ni puede dejar de existir. No puede tener ni principio ni fin. Dios siempre Es.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk



Eso si que parece coherente y no deja lugar a dudas.... definitivamente.


----------



## -V_ (9 Feb 2022)

Ni puta idea tiene él ni nadie de lo que ocurrió ni ocurrirá

No saben ni el tiempo de aquí a una semana, imagina


----------



## Sapere_Aude (9 Feb 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Eso si que parece coherente y no deja lugar a dudas.... definitivamente.



¿Ironía? 

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ponix (9 Feb 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Los agujeros negros NO son la nada, son materia increíblemente densa, densísima, densisimérrima...
> O sea un universo lleno de agujeros negros no es un universo vacío y ¿los agujeros negros comen agujeros negros? se supone que sí ¿podrían comerse entre sí todos los agujeros negros hasta que sólo quede uno? ¿qué pasaría entonces?
> 
> Y aluego está la materia oscura, que aún no se sabe bien lo que es.



Y de dónde surgen esos agujeros negros?? La única realidad es EL KYBALION. Asumidlo.


----------



## Ponix (9 Feb 2022)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Nadie crea a Dios. Dios es infinito y eterno y por tanto ni puede ser creado ni puede dejar de existir. No puede tener ni principio ni fin. Dios siempre Es.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk



El universo es mental. EL TODO es incognoscible.


El KYBALION.


----------



## geremi (14 Feb 2022)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> ¿Ironía?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk



¿Tú qué crees?


----------

